#ubuntu-unity 2012-12-31
<f^3> Hello mates
<f^3> I installed the fglrx amdcccle package and now i have no menu or dock. Plasma seems to function just fine though
<smspillaz> luv: you should use WindowManager to access the PluginAdapter interface, don't use PluginAdapter directly
<luv> that would make it even worse ;-)
<luv> i would still need to copy and paste the code - because InitiateScale isnt available
<luv> or I could add it to WindowManager as I have made it public, right
<luv> well
<luv> first i need to solve why IsScaleActive returns false when it shouldnt
<smspillaz> luv: hmm, WindowManager should really expose all of PluginAdapter ...
<smspillaz> its meant to do that
<smspillaz> a virtual void InitiateScale (...); in WindowManger will do
<smspillaz> erm
<smspillaz> virtual void InitiateScale (...) = 0;
<luv> makes one wonder if it isn't redundant
<luv> by that's the pythonista in me speaking :-)
<smspillaz> luv: pure virtual functions are often used to describe interfaces in c++
<smspillaz> not sure what the equavilent is in python, I never really used python for OOP
<luv> i think the prefres approach in python is not to bother ;-)
<luv> prefered
<smspillaz> ah right, python uses duck typing
<luv> sure ... got the prob with IsScaleActive sorted
<luv> launcher indeed closed the scale when I clicked the button
<luv> so bu the time ActivateLauncherIcon got fired the scale was closed
<smspillaz> yeah the launcher-scale stuff is a little flakey
<smspillaz> when scale is activated it throws up a big window used to detect clicks outside of scaled windows
<smspillaz> so scale gets closed and then re-opened
<luv> yeah, I will register a callbackc on initiate_spread and terminate_spread instead - should I delete the callbacks in destructor?
<luv> btw stuff like this view->LayoutAdded.connect(sigc::bind(sigc::ptr_fun(on_layout_changed_cb) looks totally crazy to my eye :-) (sorry)
<luv> but hey it's the c++ way and i gotta respect that
<smspillaz> luv: by callbacks you mean using sigc::signal::<T>::connect right ?
<luv> yes
<smspillaz> luv: I don't *think* you need to explicitly disconnect them
<smspillaz> I'd check the surrounding code to be sure though. I remember once we were disconnecting them and then we did something so that we didn't have to
<binbinsh> can someone tell me how is the unitymenu of libreoffice implemented? I would like to port it to other distribution like Gentoo
<binbinsh> I have build the package with unitymenu.diff got from ubuntu package, the menubar of LO is invisible already, but its menu does not show in the global menubar.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-01
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<smspillaz> man living in the future is weird
<smspillaz> new years was so yesterday
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<cyphase> Happy PST New Year!
<smspillaz> cyphase: not sure I get the joke ;-)
<cyphase> smspillaz, the joke is there is no joke. it was just a mistake
<smspillaz> heh
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-02
<me4oslav> davidcalle andyrock - is there a way to disable a lens w/out removing the package or deleting the .lens file
<davidcalle> me4oslav, you can move the /usr/share/unity/lenses/<lens> folder. I use a /usr/share/unity/lenses/backup to store these, which makes things quite handy.
<me4oslav> that's one obvious solution, however I was thinking more of a gsettings way to do it. I am fine w/ moving stuff, just not sure if mechanig will make it in the USC w/ such code ;p
<davidcalle> me4oslav, oh right, it's for Mechanig... Hmm, that's currently the only way. Raring will maybe have gsettings for lenses, but that's not sure.
<davidcalle> s/maybe/probably
<attj> Hi, i wanted to connect my ubuntu to playstation 3 so i installed PS3 Media Server. However the software doesn't launch as a startup but i knew there is an option top-right corner for that.
<attj> But i could i add that?
<attj> Ok, my best and only guess was to click "add" and write "usr/bin/psmediaserver" which was correct way to do it and now software startup with no problem, nice.
<attj> Still if i think about average computer users, John and Marie, who are not so familiar with terminal commands, this is quite compilicate way. i didn't figure this out myself easily... :(
<attj> So there are icons as super-button is pressed and softwares are found by typing a name. Could it be possible to right click icon which drops you options (like normal behaviour with files and folders) and there could be found "launch software as startup"?
<attj> As ubuntu is moving with a good speed toward touchscreen, this maybe also quite simple way to execute on pads?
<attj> just a thought, how ubuntu and unity user friendly could increase
<Zhenech> not having a ubuntu in front of me, but there should be something like this if you type "start" into dash :)
<luv> Zhenech: yeah, works :-)
<Zhenech> what is it called in english?
<luv> Startup Applications :-)
<Zhenech> google told me startprogramme on german locale, but that does not scale :)
<Zhenech> ah, ok
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-03
<Hwy101> Is there a link to where I can read about the Tablet & Smart-Phone?
<davidcalle> mhr3, heya
<mhr3> davidcalle, hey there
<mhr3> how was the holiday?
<davidcalle> mhr3, nice holidays?
<davidcalle> mhr3, pretty good, thanks!
 * davidcalle hates Xorg
<davidcalle> mhr3, I think I've missed your answer
<Klap-in> davidcalle: nothing is said after your 'mhr3, pretty good, thanks!'
<davidcalle> Klap-in, ty :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, sorry, was on a call
<davidcalle> np
<mhr3> davidcalle, so yea, it was great, got some rest, spent time with family... usual xmas stuff :)
<mhr3> and ate a lot :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, sounds nice :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, so what's new with you?
<mhr3> how many scopes do we have? :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, we are at 7. I'm concentrating on the "useful" ones to start: reddit, wikipedia, google news, yahoo stock, grooveshark, imdb, wordnik
<davidcalle> mhr3, I'm eagerly waiting for the Dash to get updated, to have a real feel of how it will fall down.
<davidcalle> s/down/in place
<mhr3> we'll get there :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, by the way, with some master scopes code in place, is there a way for me to try it? To have libunity pick up the .scope files?
<mhr3> i didn't try it on a real system, but the unit tests show that it should work
<mhr3> davidcalle, if you have master m1.scope file (master scope), put it somewhere in xyz/unity/scopes
<mhr3> put its child .scope files in xyz/unity/scopes/m1/
<mhr3> and then run the master scope daemon with XDG_DATA_DIRS set to xyz
<mhr3> of course the child scopes have to be dbus-activatable
<davidcalle> mhr3, interesting, I'll give it a try in a moment
<mhr3> (...dbus-activatable or running already)
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah, I figured
<davidcalle> mhr3, feedback on this later today. Lunch time, ttyl
<davidcalle> mhr3, no luck with setting up a working master scope, I'll try again later, it's not very important for me atm.
<mhr3> davidcalle, hmm, can you share somehow how you tried to do it
<davidcalle> mhr3, one process for the master scope, where I just create and export it, declared as a master in its .scope file. Then two other scope files in something/unity/scopes/<master>. I run the master and the two scopes. I set XDG_DATA_DIRS to something and run libunity-tool.
<davidcalle> mhr3, is there a ismaster prop I should set in the process too?
<davidcalle> mhr3, if I try to do it I have a warning : Warning: g_object_set_property: construct property "is-master" for object `UnityScope' can't be set after construction  self.scope.props.is_master = True
<mhr3> davidcalle, master scopes are initialized using Unity.MasterScope (...)
<mhr3> kinda forgot to mention that tiny detail :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, " No sub-scopes directory found for master scope reference.scope" Yay, much better, now I'm setting it up again :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-04
<F^4> G'evening
<F^4> Is anyone around by any chance? I can't get unity to play nice with the binary ATI drivers
<smspillaz> F^4: what's wrong ?
<F^4> smspillaz, The menu bar and dock are missing
<smspillaz> F^4: can you click on them as though they were there ?
<F^4> I didn't even try tbh. I just installed KDE and I've been using that.
<F^4> Let me switch users and see.
<didrocks> good morning
<Mirv> good morning didrocks and welcome back!
<didrocks> thanks Mirv! happy new year ;)
<duflu> Mirv: Happy new year. Sorry to ruin it but I found:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1095001
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1095001 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[regression] compiz spends 31% of its CPU time in regexec()" [High,Fix committed]
<Mirv> indeed
<Mirv> duflu: yeah, I noticed your branch
<duflu> Just so you know :(
<Mirv> the good news is that the previous SRU:s are all in, so we can do small ones
<didrocks> Mirv: did you see that unity is FTBFS on the staging ppa (I did quite a lot during my holidays btw)?
<Mirv> didrocks: not yet. I tried to stay away from Ubuntu during holidays but just had to eg. verify SRU:s etc :)
<didrocks> Mirv: that's a good resolution! :) you are just back today? ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: I did came back on Wednesday already
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<Mirv> it seems satoris' "Fix build settings" did the contrary
<Mirv> how it got into staging should be the interesting part
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah
<didrocks> Mirv: can you ask mmrazik once he's around?
<Mirv> sure
<didrocks> Mirv: also, let's wait for Satoris and sil2100 once they are around to eventually revert their change
<Mirv> yes
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, no, it was already FTBFS for some days: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging/+packages?field.name_filter=unity&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=raring
<didrocks> rev 3002 on 2012-12-19
<didrocks> that's the day I started to saw it as well, weird that nobody noticed :/
<Mirv> but in staging rev 3008 built fine? https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging/+builds?build_text=unity&build_state=all
<Mirv> and in daily two bzr3008:s, one of which built and the other use_pch enabled and failed
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I'm looking at that… I don't understand why 2 builds by rev
<didrocks> even more for 3002
<Mirv> actually five for 3008 as well, I wonder if they are doing some by-hand use_pch testing
<Mirv> maybe the situation is in control :)
<didrocks> Mirv: uploader is ps-jenkins though
<Mirv> we'll find out
<didrocks> Mirv: please keep me posted :)
<didrocks> thanks!
<Mirv> yep
<didrocks> Mirv: 2 things, thanks for the fw first :) (compiz was one of the first thing I checked before reading my emails TBH ;))
<didrocks> Mirv: so, you are tracking with duflu the mesa 9 issue on precise with x-updates?
<didrocks> Mirv: I'll ask the second right now, so you did check with mmrazik about the multiple uploads in the ppa with the same version? (like 5 uploads in the staging ppa)
<mmrazik> didrocks: unity-team staging ppa/
<mmrazik> ?
<didrocks> mmrazik: yep
<didrocks> mmrazik: look at https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging/+packages?field.name_filter=unity&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=raring
<didrocks> mmrazik: you can see that there is multiple uploads (like 5) with the same bzr<revision>
<didrocks> do you know about it?
<mmrazik> didrocks: but the version is different, isn't it?
<mmrazik> didrocks: its probably because something libunity depends on was uploaded
<mmrazik> so a new dput was triggered to make sure libunity gets rebuild
<mmrazik> (on a first glance; otherwise fginther will need to have a look)
<didrocks> mmrazik: ah, and what the version in the end is about?
<didrocks> seems pretty random, but there is maybe a logic :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: the last number (after raring) is I believe a jenkins job # or something like that.
<didrocks> ah ok
<mmrazik> so its indeed kind of random but unique and monotomic
<didrocks> makes sense, thanks :)
<Mirv> didrocks: do you think it should be tracked, the mesa 9 (only)? so, not yet, since it's not what the .2 release is about
<Mirv> duflu is of course aware of the issue, though
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, even if it won't realistically be in .2. It should be tracked I guess
<Mirv> if we can confirm that the LTS-Q stack work, we can then try to narrow down why only mesa upgrade isn't enough
<didrocks> yep :)
<Mirv> ok, consider it being tracked
<didrocks> thanks Mirv :)
<didrocks> sil2100: hey! checking up now that I'm back from holidays: did you get any progress during the week you were there and I wasn't about the indicator autopilot tests?
<didrocks> IIRC, we wanted the number to get down to 0 :)
<didrocks> sil2100: sorry, didn't receive a reponse if any, system lock :/
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey there, nice to see you back. Enjoyed your Christmas time?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so - not completely sure what's the current number of failures is, since there has been no new unity daily package since a while ;p But locally I only had 4 failures, all of which were real regressions
<didrocks> davidcalle: hey! yeah, was great, even if not as restful as expected (mindwise, hard to disconnect ;)). Yourself?
<sil2100> From what I see the regression causing those 4 failures is not yet fixed though, since it's a low priority bug...
<didrocks> sil2100: did you open a bug for them? Maybe we can bump the list
<didrocks> them*
<sil2100> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1089482
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089482 in Unity "Unity HUD uses wrong icon when switching from the Dash to HUD" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> didrocks: I also had to re-visit the 'empty-menu-entries' issue with larsu, but after a while we finally sorted it out
<davidcalle> didrocks, same for me ;)
<sil2100> Since in one moment I thought it was not fixed again, but then in the end it was fixed, but gedit was simply broken ;p
<sil2100> So even with larsu's fix, I had to hack-up the autopilot test to work properly with applications like gedit, which add seperators to the main menu bar (huh)
<didrocks> sil2100: the 4 failures are because of that?
<didrocks> sil2100: oh ok ;)
<sil2100> No, the 4 failures are because of #1089482
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think it's worth fixing it then, right?
<sil2100> I think so - some days before the holidays I pinged Trevinho about this bug, but I think he was busy with other things
<sil2100> I could also ultimately look into it myself
<didrocks> sil2100: oh, that would be cool! and then, from your side, it's the only one that needs to be fixed and then, we live in a wonderful world, isn't it? ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: let's hope so! The next daily unity package will reveal if all is as wonderful as my test-box says ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: heh, indeed :)
<didrocks> sil2100: let's wait for unity to have the merge we are waiting on and then, I'll try a build in a ppa
<didrocks> sil2100: and then again, we can run the tests :)
<didrocks> (with the ppa content)
<sil2100> Would be good, since I even added some additional safety waits to some of the risky Autopilot tests, since some failures were due to e.g. a window not opening fast enough
<didrocks> excellent! :)
<didrocks> thanks again for working on that, it's a hard work that was needed :)
 * sil2100 just noticed one old MR not merged in due to some jenkins failure
<sil2100> I wonder if it'll still be mergable
<didrocks> try it! :-)
<didrocks> hey andyrock, how are you?
<andyrock> didrocks, not bad you?
<didrocks> I'm good thanks!
<didrocks> andyrock: looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/remove-bamf-indicators/+merge/140519
<didrocks> andyrock: so unity won't build/work with older bamf?
<didrocks> or is it the contrary rather?
<didrocks> those functions are not used at all in the current code, isn't it?
<andyrock> in the current code they are not used
<andyrock> in 6.0 trunk yes
<didrocks> excellent, just wanted to confirm! Thanks andyrock :)
<andyrock> so current code will not work with older bamf
<didrocks> so
<didrocks> we need to bump the build-dep in debian/control, right?
<andyrock> and old unity will not work with new bamf ;)
<didrocks> to ensure we build with newer bamf?
<andyrock> didrocks, yup i think there was a discussion about that between Trevinho and mterry
<didrocks> I don't see the build-dep bump MR though?
<andyrock> didrocks, weird, do you want me do it?
<didrocks> and Trevinho isn't around or my ping went into void :)
<didrocks> well, let's wait for Trevinho maybe
<andyrock> Trevinho usually start to work in the afternoon
<andyrock> *starts
<didrocks> ok, let's see, this can wait now :)
<didrocks> thanks andyrock :)
<andyrock> ok let me know
<andyrock> np
<didrocks> andyrock: oh, while you are around: https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/update-dash-string/+merge/139897
<didrocks> andyrock: you are not testing the gsettings key if remote search is disabled
<andyrock> didrocks, you are right. I'll ask John
<didrocks> andyrock: thanks! :)
<mhr3> i dont think it's desired to check the key, it's a hint, scopes can ignore it
<mhr3> and btw hello didrocks, good holidays? :)
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, but as told previously, not really succeeded in disconnecting mentally from work. Yourself? :)
<mhr3> it's a fairy tale that it's possible to disconnect mentally :P
<didrocks> heh ;)
<mhr3> but yea, enjoyed time family and friends... got some rest, killed some aliens... good times :)
<sil2100> Aliens?!
<didrocks> I rather avoid the world to collapse down replaying broken sword 1 to 4 ;)
<alo21> mhr3, hi.... Can I ask you a thing about unity-lens-video, please?
<mhr3> alo21, sure
<alo21> mhr3, did you used zeitgeist to use a signle instance when someone click on a film to see it?
<alo21> use*
<mhr3> alo21, what do you mean single instance?
<alo21> mhr3, if I open a new film from the dash, and leave totem opens, and then open a new film (from the dash), I can see the film from totem, which was open
<mhr3> you mean instead of opening a new totem window?
<mhr3> zg has nothing to do with that, totem is implemented that way (using GtkApplication)
<alo21> mhr3, oh... OK... thank you for your time
<mhr3> yw
<mterry> didrocks, heyo!  sorry for not noticing the PPA failures myself
<didrocks> mterry: hey! :) No worry, I think I didn't tell you to monitor it and it's transiant until we have the daily build ppa
<didrocks> so now until we have it, I think you will look at it :)
<didrocks> mterry: how were your holidays btw?
<mterry> didrocks, good
<mterry> didrocks, wait, how is the daily build ppa different than the staging ppa?
<didrocks> mterry: btw, I have some small questions if you have time right now
<mterry> didrocks, shoot
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/remove-bamf-indicators/+merge/140519 <- andyrock told me you spoke about it with Trevinho
<didrocks> it doesn't need to force the build-dep on latest bamf, right?
<fginther> didrocks, mmrazik, so here's some background on the unity staging uploads. We noticed that satoris's PCH commit was causing an FTBFS in launchpad, so I hacked the source upload to disable pch builds to keep the ppa building while satoris debugged the issue...
<didrocks> fginther: I would prefer in that case that we don't go into this road :/
<didrocks> fginther: rather reverting the branch
<didrocks> and have that in a separate one
<didrocks> fortunately, I disable daily-build during the holidays
<fginther> autolanding on the pch commit passed through jenkins because it does a coverage build which somehow avoids the build failure
<didrocks> also this kind of hack on a merger side will create a backlog
<didrocks> fginther: it was still failing on launchpad though?
<didrocks> see  https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging/+packages?field.name_filter=unity&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=raring
<didrocks> every revision failed (even if there are multiple uploads per revision)
<fginther> didrocks, correct. launchpad builds continued to fail for future autolands. The rebuild job was disabling use_pch
<fginther> (all of the *raring0 uploads are from an autolanding job, the others are from a rebuild due to a changed dependency or manually intervention)
<fginther> didrocks, I'll be more cautious in the future and request these commits be reverted when there are launchpad build failures
<didrocks> fginther: thanks :)
<didrocks> mterry: forgotten me? :)
<mterry> didrocks, oh goodness
<mterry> didrocks, you didn't highlight me!  :)
<didrocks> didn't I?
<didrocks> ah yeah :)
<didrocks> it was 10 seconds after last sentence! :)
<didrocks> come on ;-)
<mterry> didrocks, right, doesn't need to bump build dep, since it is merely not using old functionality, rather than using new functionality
<mterry> didrocks, ain't no one got time to hang around 10s
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> mterry: I think you forgot to rereview https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/gir-package/+merge/140742 btw
<mterry> didrocks, oh ah
<didrocks> mterry: also, FYI, sil2100 is working on fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1089482 which will fix the latest tests blocking daily landing
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089482 in Unity "Unity HUD uses wrong icon when switching from the Dash to HUD" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> and that's it from me for you :)
<mterry> didrocks, I talked on IRC about that.  We wanted some guidance on gir package naming.  Do you know the policy on that?
<sil2100> That's right! (once I finish lunch)
<didrocks> mterry: the debian one? I think it's an email
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> sil2100: lunch? this is sooooo 2012
<didrocks> sil2100: with the mobile target, no more lunch!
<mterry> I couldn't find the email.  I think it's in their bug tracker somewhere...
<didrocks> mterry: http://lists.debian.org/debian-gtk-gnome/2009/09/msg00011.html
<sil2100> :'(
<sil2100> ;)
<mterry> didrocks, hrm, OK.  That explains how to name the package based on what upstream gives.  But I guess I really wanted some guidance on what upstream should do.  But clearly the gir typelib does *not* include SONAME (though seems to me like it should?)
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, the typelib should have it IMHO
<mterry> didrocks, that's what's bugging me.  These versions they use for the typelib don't make sense.  They have Webkit-1.0.typelib, when they should have Webkit-1.0-0.typelib.  :(  Ah well, guess I can't fight convention here
<didrocks> mterry: I agree, for me, it should just be the SONAME, it's what is of interest, with a path containing the gir version
<mterry> didrocks, btw, you intimated that the staging ppa and the daily build ppa are different?
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, the staging is per commit, the daily build is per day
<didrocks> mterry: and we are going to kill the per commit once we have the daily landing on
<mterry> ah
<mterry> didrocks, why do we still build unity-2d?
<didrocks> mterry: on precise for SRUs, did you see anything else?
<mterry> didrocks, the staging does for quantal
<mterry> didrocks, or maybe it's just cruft from when we did build it
<didrocks> mterry: still? or was it at the beginning of quantal? we didn't remove unity-2d right away, so we can have some versions
<mterry> didrocks, OK, deleted the quantal version from the PPA
<didrocks> thanks :)
<toabctl> I have a problem with unity/lightdm. When I try to run unity from lightdm, I always return to lightdm. I only can run unity with "sudo stop lightdm && startx && unity".
<toabctl> all works fine with the guest session or a new user account.
<toabctl> maybe I have to remove/reset some (dconf) settings?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-01-05
<Zouave> hey, I've got a Geforce 400 and is blacklisted for unity, so I run unity 2d. Any update on this situation ?
<Zouave> I don't want to rely on 12.04 with a soon-to-be obsolete unity 2d, and no ubuntu phone dev possible...
<Zouave> typo : Geforce Go 7400
<mardy> jbache: hi! I've a change to submit to qtdesktopcomponents (qt5), which I think could be easily testable by an auto test
<mardy> jbache: can I add a tests/auto/ folder and all the stuff to get the automated tests run, or is there a reason why this hasn't been done already?
<jbache> mardy: we are still trying to get CI working on playground projects
<jbache> mardy: try out this patch and see if it works for you. We will try to push it next week https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,43612
<mardy> jbache: I cannot generate a Makefile for tests.pro; looks like the "tests" directory isn't picked up by qmake
<jbache> mardy: please comment on the gerrit page
<mardy> jbache: I don't think it's a bug, but just me missing something :-)
<mardy> jbache: also other Qt modules don't mention the "tests" directory in their main .pro file, yet there it works
<jbache> mardy: there are some other patches for autotests by Liang (lqi), you might want to take a look at those too
<jbache> mardy: as you can see, this is work in progress
<mardy> jbache: mmm... I seem to be missing the QtTest QML plugin; maybe the Ubuntu packages are missing it
<jbache> mardy: careful about the Ubuntu packages. Afaik it is only Beta 2 of Qt 5
<jbache> mardy: I am sure that will be resolved before the final though
<mardy> jbache: there are packages from the rc2 as well
<jbache> mardy: ah allright. But yes, I suggest you just get the binaries from the qt-project site
<jbache> mardy: Actually we already depend on a small patch to qttest which is not released yet
<mardy> jbache: OK. For the time being I'll push to gerrit without adding tests, I'll revisit the thing next week
<jbache> mardy: allright
<mardy> jbache: mmm... when I try to instantiate Dialog in qt5 it tells me that the QtQuick.Window module is not installed; I guess that's a problem of the Ubuntu packages
<jbache> mardy: certainly.
<mardy> jbache: now that I got a working qt5 installation, the Dialog class is still broken. I'll submit a fix, hopefully today
<ben_> Forgive me if I'm in the incorrect irc, but I have a bit of a problem and need to ask for help..
<ben_> I have an issue where sound ceases to function after a suspend/resume cycle, I have found the fix others claim works where you disable auto mute in alsamixer, but for me that option just isn't in alsamixer.. anyone have a fix for me?
<markmm> Is it possible for unity to remember which apps/windows I had and restore them at next login? 12.10
<mhall119> markmm: technically the gnome-session-manager would do that
<mhall119> but it requires apps to know about it and work with it
<mhall119> and most apps sadly don't
<markmm> mhall119, Bummer, might try scripting it somehow
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-01
<darklight_>  Is someone working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/775434 ? Having the meta+"numbers" shortcut hardcoded is making unity a living hell for me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 775434 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut - Make Unity keyboard shortcuts configurable" [High,Triaged]
<darklight_> honestly it's been years, I don't know who thought that hardcoding shortcuts was a good idea in the first place
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-02
<Akiva-Mobile> is there a terminal lens programmed yet?
<Akiva-Mobile> or scope*
<Akiva-Mobile> and if its not, (i'll think of programming one), is unity in a state right now that it won't be rewritten as soon as I am done developing it?
<xnox> Akiva-Mobile: what do you mean by terminal lens? one can execute commands with alt-f2 on the desktop (unity 7) and new style scopes have like manpages references etc (unity 8)
<Akiva-Mobile> xnox: namely to be able to observe the results
<xnox> Akiva-Mobile: there are terminals to observe results =)))) (both on touch UI and desktop UI) not sure how security wise that will work, given that it's essentially arbitrary code-execution.
<Akiva-Mobile> xnox: well, I'd rather have a terminal built into the dash
<Akiva-Mobile> xnox: Which mind you, is very hard to program
<xnox> Akiva-Mobile: the way I use dash / terminals, i prefer improvements into the terminal apps over "terminal scope". And i treat dash more of a single query/output, instead of persistent "backscroll" + multiple commands/outputs.
<Akiva-Mobile> xnox: okay. I want a dash with an embedded terminal.
<Akiva-Mobile> its sort of like a plugin layer
<Akiva-Mobile> but more native.
<xnox> Akiva-Mobile: i'd discuss it on the mailing lists first. Cause indeed it sounds non-trivial to implement and it's not clear how-to implement it best.
<Akiva-Mobile> xnox: oh yah; I found out hard it is to do this sort of thing by trying to program a syntax highlighter
<xnox> Akiva-Mobile: yeah, like e.g. Super+A starts apps lence, one could have Super+T to get a terminal lences. But lences don't have free-form UI to code which is needed for something like a terminal.
<Akiva-Mobile> xnox: although I found a cute work around to do it by exploiting a record terminal command, and then doing an active sync with the text file it outputted.
<Akiva-Mobile> xnox: I heard that, although I am not sure what it means
<Akiva-Mobile> xnox: is it programmed in QT yet? I wonder if you could just somehow toss a qtextbrowser in there :P
<xnox> Akiva-Mobile: no idea, i don't hack unity/dash/lenses =)
<Akiva-Mobile> xnox: heh
<Akiva-Mobile> xnox: I really like unity
<Akiva-Mobile> I think a terminal lens, especially if you could do it if you could embed tty1 in there or something
<Akiva-Mobile> would be freaking godly
<tvoss_> good morning :)
<Akiva-Mobile> tvoss_: morning~
<tvoss_> Akiva-Mobile, hey there and a happy new year
<Akiva-Mobile> tvoss_: ITS ROSH HASHANA ALREADY?!
<tvoss_> Akiva-Mobile, was just about to add: if you happen to have celebrated the new year :)
<Akiva-Mobile> tvoss_: you lie
<Akiva-Mobile> >:/
<tvoss_> nope
<tsdgeos> hi ho folks
<Saviq> moornin'
<tvoss_> Saviq, morning :)
<Saviq> tvoss_, o/
<tvoss_> Saviq, happy arbitrary date change
<Saviq> :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: answered in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/more_logs/+merge/198933
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok that's fine, thought you lost hope :)
<tsdgeos> nah
<jalcine> /b 13
<mhr3> mzanetti, ping?
<mhr3> mzanetti, anything still missing @ https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/json-overrides/+merge/199508 ?
<tsdgeos> larsu: you aware of the gsettings-qt tests not passing in qt5.2?
<larsu> tsdgeos: nope, thanks for letting me know (and happy new year)
<tsdgeos> larsu: happy new year
<tsdgeos> larsu: it's getting an assert inside qtdeclarative :-/
<larsu> tsdgeos: the the issue that mardy fixed get merged?
<larsu> maybe that's still the one
<larsu> but that wasn't an assert...
<tsdgeos> larsu: not sure, when i tried with qt5.2 from 2 weeks ago i had a different error
<tsdgeos> larsu: the error i had as the one with bindings not working
<tsdgeos> then i pulled and the binding thing worked but now i get an assert
<larsu> tsdgeos: ya, that other one is marked as resolved: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-35233
<larsu> sigh
<tsdgeos> think i can create a simple test case
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos_> larsu: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-35906
<larsu> tsdgeos_: thanks a lot!
<tsdgeos_> no worries
<tsdgeos_> that's a pretty bad bug tbh
<larsu> is it?
 * larsu is not very familiar with qt's internals
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, will start reviewing your lp:~aacid/unity8/horizontalJournal branch now
<tsdgeos_> dandrader: cool
<tsdgeos_> checking what's wrong with the uitests
<tsdgeos_> meh
<tsdgeos_> that expand_expand is creeping everywhere
<tsdgeos_> need to add some logging to the more_logs
<tsdgeos_> so it stops failing and then can't repro anymore ^_P
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> any code review I can do?
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, any thoughts on having HorizontalJournal & VerticalJournal vs Journal with a direction (horizontal | vertical) property?
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/search_history_pointer_correct_pointer_position/+merge/197423
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah let's go for it, I forgot to update after the chat here
<tsdgeos_> dandrader: good question
<tsdgeos_> i guess the property is better from the "qml user" part
<tsdgeos_> but it may end up as a bit more convoluted code
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: ↑↑↑ ?
<Saviq> Cimi, you could take over https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1257312/+merge/197740 and add the test as requested by tsdgeos_
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, right, but more work to implement
<Cimi> sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, dandrader, not sure, tsdgeos_ can you assess how difficult / convoluted it would be?
<Saviq> it does feel more consistent with QML views
<Saviq> Cimi, or https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity-scope-tool/+merge/199831 could use a review
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: well i guess i can just have two inner classes that do all the work
<tsdgeos_> and just create/delete them as needed
<tsdgeos_> and have the Journal just be a front-facing class
<tsdgeos_> that just has a pointer to the existing ones
<tsdgeos_> that should not be much work
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, how is it for code duplication atm?
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: there's none
<tsdgeos_> we have a shared class with the "duplicated" code :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, right, good
<dandrader> I would say, the less API the better.  Thus one class with an extra property is better than two separate classes
<Saviq> I agree
<tsdgeos_> dandrader: Saviq: the problem introducing the "Journal" and then adding horizontal/vertical is that we need to find a generic enough name for stuff like rowHeight/columnWidth
<dandrader> unless VerticalJournal and HorizontalJournal have very distinct implementations
<tsdgeos_> since you can only set one of the other depending if you're horizontal/vertical
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, well, you can set both, but one is ignored
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: don't like that tbh
<tsdgeos_> but it's a possibility
<dandrader> hmm
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, I think it makes more sense than trying to come up with a common name, really
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, at least it's clear - and the docs just need to say only one is taken into account depending on direction
<tsdgeos_> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, otherwise we'll try and go for cellDimension or such, which will require even more documentation to be understandable
<tsdgeos_> ok, let me finish adding all the national holidays to canonical admin, test the bugfix for the qt assert i just foind and i'll do that
<Saviq> cheers
<Saviq> Cimi, here's another review you might like https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.highlight-updates/+merge/199471
<dandrader> -1 on the "cellDimension" approach
<Saviq> Cimi, so there's plenty to choose from
<Cimi> ok enough now :)
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, just claim the review when you've decided which one to go for first :)
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll start with adding the test
<Cimi> some 2014 coding
<Saviq> Cimi, cool
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, Saviq: Now I'm starting to think that having HorizontalJournal and VerticalJournal is indeed better than Journal + direction property. It will translate to less application code written. With the former you write 2 things: the component name and spacing prop (rowHeight or columnWidth). With the latter you write 3 things: component name, direction and spacing prop
<Saviq> dandrader, it's just more consistent with QML Views, it's easier to switch, probably easier to find docs
<Saviq> I don't think it's a huge matter, though, can go with either
<dandrader> the problem of a property (direction) having a side effect on another one (rowHeight or columnWidth) is not nice. properties should ideally be orthogonal to each other
<tsdgeos_> dandrader: Saviq: i guess the question is that if you'd ever programatically want to switch from one to the other
<dandrader> Saviq, e.g. in qml you have Row and Column
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, yeah, that's what I was thinking, but then you can use a Loader
<Saviq> dandrader, right, that's a counter-example indeed
<Saviq> ok, let's go for separate
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, ↑
<tsdgeos_> okidoki
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: did you start a run of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-mir/application_manager_tests/+merge/180898 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, looks pretty stale ;)
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: it is
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: i asked gerry about it
<tsdgeos_> and he said
<tsdgeos_> asdasgdafgsgaf
<tsdgeos_> kind of :D
<Saviq> testing in unity-mir is kind of like that ;)
<tsdgeos_> for me we can kill it
<tsdgeos_> but there may be something of value
<tsdgeos_> it's just sad noone cared the small number of days it did compile and pass
<tsdgeos_> there's also sadness in noone caring about https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/platform-api/papi.rules.typo/+merge/182354
 * greyback hears he's being talked about
<davmor2> greyback: yeah that about not to ;)  Just accept the blame/praise and carry on :D
<greyback> davmor2: it wasn't a direct "he should do something" comment, so yeah I went back into my cave :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, I'll try and push the papi fix through today
<tsdgeos_> cool
<tsdgeos_> greyback: it was about https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-mir/application_manager_tests/+merge/180898 where you tell me if you want me to spend time on making it compile again or we just discard it and forget about it
<greyback> tsdgeos_: was the main blocker the fact we couldn't figure out how to get the tests to run on Jenkins?
<tsdgeos_> greyback: ah right
<greyback> that's a problem we've to figure out at some stage
<greyback> tsdgeos_: I would love if you could make another attempt
<greyback> even just to get 1 test in there, so the whole test framework is there, and unblocks that jenkins run problem
<tsdgeos_> greyback: ok, i'll see what i can do/who can i poke
<tsdgeos_> dandrader|afk: answered the implicitheight comment
<davmor2> anyone any idea why trustys lightdm password entry won't accept input from the keyboard?
<dandrader> davmor2, If I'm not mistaken that's a known but. restarting lightdm in a VT works around it
<dandrader> s/but/bug
<davmor2> dandrader: ah thanks
<dandrader> davmor2, I think mterry knows the details
<davmor2> and logged in :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, was reading the scope toolkit UX doc regarding journals
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, so both the horizontal and vertical journals scroll vertically?
<tsdgeos_> yep
<tsdgeos_> it's just how the delegates get positioned that changes
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: right? ↑↑↑
<dandrader> I found that a bit surprising, considering their names
<Saviq> dandrader, tsdgeos_correct
<tsdgeos_> dandrader: well the naming is about the layouting
<tsdgeos_> dandrader: remember the journal doesn't really scroll
<tsdgeos_> you need to put it in a listview if you want to make it scroll
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, but what about that "maximum two rows of cards" constraint on the horizontal journal?
<tsdgeos_> dandrader: that's when collapsed
<tsdgeos_> i.e. like the current grids have 2 rows vs n rows when collapsed/uncollapsed
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, so that's implemented by the container holding that journal, not by the journal itself, right?
<tsdgeos_> that's my idea yes
<tsdgeos_> we just feed it a different model
<tsdgeos_> like we do in the grid case
<dandrader> cool, makes sense
 * dandrader plays with "make tryHorizontalJournal"
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, so HorizontalJournal works just like the layout of words in a paragraph?
<tsdgeos_> yep
<tsdgeos_> left to right
<tsdgeos_> and leave space on right if next doesn't fit
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, like when word-wrapping is disabled :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, so in a VerticalJournal, if items in a row have all the same height it will behave just like a HorizontalJournal
<dandrader> filling out the next row, in a left-to-right manner
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, but in a Vertical all items have the same width - not so in a Horizontal
<Saviq> dandrader, so they'd behave exactly the same if the items are square, for example
<Saviq> dandrader, or at least constant width + height
<dandrader> yes
<Cimi> do you have both ubuntu sdk and qt 5.2?
<Cimi> qtcreator is not installed here
<Saviq> dandrader, one thing that might still happen in the horizontal case is that we'll stretch the delegates to fill horizontally, either all of them or just the last one
<Saviq> dandrader, although TBH there's nothing in visual design currently that actually uses a horizontal journal...
<tsdgeos_> lol
<tsdgeos_> i just realized this in mumble
<tsdgeos_> warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite
<tsdgeos_> Sad panda
<Saviq> wth is VAD? ;D
<tsdgeos_> no clue, but it's making the panda sad it seems
<mhr3> Saviq, mzanetti is still holidaying?
<mhr3> Saviq, so maybe you want to give final ack to
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/json-overrides/+merge/199508 ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: mhr3: o/ This was looking good. the only reason I didn't top-approve before xmas is because jenkins was complaining and it looked like something real
 * mzanetti -> back to slacking off
<mhr3> ah, no, it was the crappy qmlplugindump thing, i workarounded that in another branch
<mhr3> which is already merge
<mhr3> d
<Saviq> mhr3, mzanetti ack, will look it through
 * tsdgeos_ wondering what took CI that much time to run
<tsdgeos_> basically the fact that i had not pushed the stuff :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, oups, I think you over-did VerticalJournal...
<tsdgeos_> did i?
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, I think it was always meant to fill left-to-right
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, not start at the highest possible spot...
<tsdgeos_> errr?
<tsdgeos_> that's not what the numbers said
<tsdgeos_> on the screenie
<tsdgeos_> it had numbers
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, really? /me looks
<tsdgeos_> and they were like i did
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, indeed
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, ok then, ignore me
<tsdgeos_> for one time i read the specs... :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, yeah, the numbers weren't there before and I didn't pay enough attention apparently :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, got a dash_scope_on_load failure in more_logs!
<tsdgeos_> yeay, let's see if they give anything intersting :D
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: it seems like the scope it's not getting loaded
<tsdgeos_> i.e. it is waiting for MockScope5 to get loaded
<tsdgeos_> but only home.scope and MockScope1
<tsdgeos_> get loaded
<tsdgeos_> which is weird
<tsdgeos_> since in the previous test
<tsdgeos_> MockScope1, home.scope  and applications.scope
<tsdgeos_> so i'd expect at least applications.scope to load in this one too :-D
<mhr3> perhaps the mock is just trying too hard to simulate real scopes :)
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, we don't have timestamps do we?
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: nope
<tsdgeos_> i'll add those
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, maybe it's just timing again? how long are we waiting there?
<tsdgeos_> 5 sec
<tsdgeos_> but cimi did a branch with 10 sec
<tsdgeos_> and we got it to fail to
<tsdgeos_> o
<Saviq> hmm ok
<tsdgeos_> but yeah
<tsdgeos_> should add timestamps anyway
<tsdgeos_> ok, some more logs added
<tsdgeos_> let's see what tomorrow yields
<cwayne> mhr3, ping
<cwayne> Saviq, mhall119 do we have a roadmap for the new unity scope api?
<Saviq> cwayne, nothing specific that I know of, no - but the overall goal is to implement as much as possible for 14.04 (on unity8, not unity7)
<cwayne> Saviq, so there's no documentation on for example which order scopes will be ported in?
<Saviq> cwayne, I only know about the UI and the shell-facing API, thostr and lucio would know about the other parts
<cwayne> Saviq, so do we expect the switchover to using the new api's by default to happen for 14.04?
<Saviq> cwayne, that's the plan, yes
<cwayne> Saviq, what about the renderers, do we have any idea when they'll be implemented?  (IIRC grid is done, and we're expecting Carousel soon?)
<Saviq> cwayne, they're being done as we speak
<Saviq> cwayne, well, maybe not right now, it's EOD after all ;)
<cwayne> Saviq, :)  so as in, this/next week?
<Saviq> cwayne, some should happen next week, more late Jan/early Feb
<Saviq> cwayne, unless I delegate, at which point more should happen in between (there's the sprint in Cape Town mid-Jan)
<cwayne> Saviq, and at that point will the scopes themselves start to be ported over?
<Saviq> cwayne, it will happen in parallel
<Saviq> cwayne, but again, more details on that you'll get from thostr and lucio
<cwayne> Saviq, right, thanks.  is there any wiki or doc that you know of (even if just for the UI side?)
<cwayne> detailing the schedule/roadmap
<Saviq> cwayne, that was your first question, wasn't it ;)
<cwayne> oops, it was wasn't it
<cwayne> sorry :P
#ubuntu-unity 2014-01-03
<Saviq> morning
<Saviq> tsdgeos, question: now that we have delegateCreationBegin/End, do we actually gain much by filtering the actual model instead of just clipping it?
<Saviq> "it" being the view
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you save having to do the math of how tall two rows are
<tsdgeos> and also delegateCreationBegin/End still do buffering outside the delegateCreationBegin/End area
<tsdgeos> so you'd end up with a row more
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I do have do to the math for how tall the full view is going to be ;)
<tsdgeos> but for the VerticalJournal we'll need clip
<tsdgeos> since they want "half" items there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then do the proxying with the LimitProxy
<tsdgeos> yeah haven't thought about it but it's a possibility yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, for VJournal we'll need to clip - and we'd need to calculate how many items to show anyway, which would be pretty tricky, too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if we wanted to filter, that is
<tsdgeos> trueth
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can we get a test for making sure no like is longer than 120 chars? that'd way i'd hate the rule and not the messenger
<tsdgeos> s/like/line
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean dandrader? ;D
<tsdgeos> i mean the messenger :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm not sure - we could, of course, but did we ever actually agree to impose that limit...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would you have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity-scope-tool/+merge/199831 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does the fact that PathView is always looped feel weird to you, too? do you know if there's any reason (like it being difficult otherwise) to not allow disabling it via a property or something?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah i see it's a bit weird, but haven't looked at it in detail so no idea if it'd be hard to fix or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok thanks
 * Saviq just looked at Carousel.qml and longed for using a PathView there ;P
<tsdgeos> yeah :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is GenericName required at all?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<tsdgeos> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dropping, it doesn't make sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we care for i18n of the unity-scope-tool ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm we should - domain not set, is it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or no i18n at all is there...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we are not calling i18n at all no
<tsdgeos> that's what i was asking
<tsdgeos> should we
<tsdgeos> and if we should
<tsdgeos> should we extract to the same .pot or to a different one
<tsdgeos> my vote is for yes and different
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's what I was thinking, which means we need a separate qml dir for it
<tsdgeos> but that's just me, i can understand if we say "dev tool, learn english"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think let's go for english now, as it's not trivial to have a separate .po*
<Saviq> and wouldn't like to "pollute" the unity8 domain
<Saviq> and we can always add it later
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> the time test fails here btw
<tsdgeos> is it locale dependent?
<tsdgeos>    Actual   (formatter.timeString()): 03-01-2014 11:05
<tsdgeos>    Expected (time.toString("dd-MM-yyyy hh:mmAP")): 03-01-2014 11:05AM
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes it is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should pass under LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<tsdgeos> can we force that in the make test step?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we should, yes
<Cimi> when should (if it) input fall through? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1257312
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257312 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Input going through the wifi connection dialog when not in any input field" [Medium,In progress]
<Saviq> Cimi, never
<Saviq> Cimi, the bubble should be input-opaque, basically
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd go with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6683685/ but if you don't agree that's fine :D
<Cimi> Saviq, and on desktop?
<Saviq> Cimi, we don't really support that use case yet (it doesn't blur / go transparent)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's copy/paste ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, from main.cpp
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, let's
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fixed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm getting lots of "<Unknown File>: SyntaxError: Unexpected token u"
<tsdgeos> when running the tool
<tsdgeos> any idea where that comes from
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, JSON parsing
<tsdgeos> so which json is wrong?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, none should be wrong, maybe the overridden one?
<tsdgeos> do i have a too old unity-scopes-shell?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, possibly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try running under UNITY_FORCE_NEW_SCOPES=1
<mhr3> i was getting that error too
<mhr3> always wondered where is it from :)
<tsdgeos> it gets very unhappy then
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1257312/+merge/200385
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6683708/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, you don't have any scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need the onlinemusic scope from ppa:ubuntu-unity/demo-stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry about missing that detail :)
<mhr3> you can also use the awesome --scope-dir param
<Saviq> mhr3, assuming you build it somewhere locally, that is?
<mhr3> right
<mhr3> a built checkout of lp:unity-scopes-api would do
<Saviq> mhr3, is "overrideCategoryJson" available anywhere already?
<Saviq> mhr3, as in, in a package?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: so i need ppa:ubuntu-unity/demo-stuff or lp:unity-scopes-api or both?
<mhr3> Saviq, you approved it yesterday, so should be in demo-stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just the ppa should be enough, /me checks
<mhr3> yep, ppa only should suffice
<Saviq> somehow I didn't get the package :/
<tsdgeos> is ppa:ubuntu-unity/demo-stuf the correct name?
<tsdgeos> add-apt-repository complaiined
<mhr3> Saviq, oh, i did some renames, it's now considered older than what was there
<mhr3> Saviq, so just force reinstall
<Saviq> mhr3, yup, see that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +f
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but unity-team
<tsdgeos> i had the f there
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ppa:unity-team/demo-stuff, sorry
<tsdgeos> that worked
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: apt-get tells me i already had unity-scope-onlinemusic installed
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the new one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, different version
<tsdgeos> so how do i install the new one?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, apt-cache policy unity-scope-onlinemusic?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 0.1+14.04.20131129.1~bzr59-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1 is there in the ppa, is higher version than in archive
<tsdgeos> i guess i needed an apt-get update...
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhr3> lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that helps, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, why do we need the popup for overriding the category?
<mhr3> Saviq, cause i wanted "apply" button :)
<Saviq> mhr3, we can have the apply button without the popup ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, also, you get more real estate :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, but then should we maybe drop the one from the side bar altogether
<Saviq> mhr3, as it's confusing
<mhr3> Saviq, maybe, i considered that a view-only
<Saviq> mhr3, should've made it so ;D
<mhr3> though couldn't find editable property
<mhr3> not that i looked for it too much
<Saviq> mhr3, activeFocusOnPress: false should work
<Saviq> mhr3, or well... file:///usr/share/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/doc/html/qml-ubuntu-components0-textarea.html#readOnly-prop
<mhr3> yea, i imagined that it'll be very accurate naming :P
<Saviq> uh, still displays the cursor
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that didn't help at all
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6683774/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, `status scope-registry`?
<mhr3> Saviq, btw why are the card titles so broken? the antialiasing seems to be majorly broken
<mhr3> tsdgeos, `restart scope-registry`
<Saviq> mhr3, because it's not using cards, but the old UI
<Saviq> mhr3, merge into new-scopes and try there?
<mhr3> Saviq, nope, it's using cards for me
<mhr3> it's just terrible on the white background
<mhr3> oh wait
<mhr3> no you're right
<mhr3> wrong branch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, the restart worked
<mhr3> Saviq, still bad on category titles though
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, probably a shadow or some such
<Saviq> mhr3,             style: Text.Raised
<Saviq>             styleColor: "black"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3, bug #1265766
<ubot5> bug 1265766 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Read-only TextArea gets focus and displays the text cursor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265766
<Saviq> please confirm
<mhr3> done, thx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you still won't be able to override the categories
<tsdgeos> tbh i don't think that's a bug
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not unless you rebase onto lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes
<tsdgeos> if you don't want to get the focus, disable it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should default to false if read only, IMO
<mhr3> Saviq, i guess the "black" should be a global const
<mhr3> it's on too many places
<Saviq> mhr3, true
<Saviq> mhr3, should be part of the palette
<mhr3> didn't know there's such a thing, but sure :)
<Saviq> mhr3, file:///usr/share/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/doc/html/qml-ubuntu-components-themes0-palettevalues.html
<Saviq> mhr3, used like so file:///usr/share/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/doc/html/qml-ubuntu-components-themes0-palette.html
 * Saviq finds it funny that he can link to a file on his own file drive ;)
<Saviq> s/file/hard/
<mhr3> Saviq, though shell palette and apps palette should be different, no?
<Saviq> mhr3, it is
<Saviq> mhr3, they're per-theme
<mhr3> ah, ok
<mhr3> heh, i noticed just now that these were file:/// urls
<tsdgeos> the repeater thing for the textarea is a bit weird
<mhr3> weird, but works :)
<mhr3> and it wasn't easy to get it into that state :P
<Saviq> mhr3, h4x0red you ;D
<mhr3> Saviq, grrr, i knew unity8 is just a trojan!
<Saviq> mhr3, it's unity7 that spies on us all the time!
<mhr3> ah, so you're saying we just took it further? :)
<mhr3> more "features" :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: ok, added a final comment and my approval, if you want i can top approve too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3, +1 on Q_INVOKABLE data() instead of the repeater
<mhr3> i'd prefer QVariantMap get(int index) then
<Saviq> mhr3, that's something that we try not to do
<Saviq> mhr3, to not encourage getting the whole dataset unnecessarily
<Saviq> Cimi, you should've re-submitted Mirco's merge proposal, not do a new one
<Saviq> Cimi, /me does
<Saviq> Cimi, and next time please just branch from the branch in question and commit on top of it, to not lose the history
<mhr3> Saviq, but it's just one row of the dataset
<Saviq> mhr3, that's still more than just one role
<mhr3> one role is ENOTENOUGH :P
<Cimi> Saviq, I redid the branch
<Saviq> Cimi, thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, I did not use his
<Saviq> Cimi, yes I know, that's what I said - you should have used his, merge trunk, do your changes
<Cimi> Saviq, there were conflicts
<Saviq> Cimi, so that his commit is still there in the history
<Saviq> Cimi, not important, just in general we should try and maintain the history
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carousel-shader/+merge/196942 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, animation still missing?
<Cimi> oh ok
<tsdgeos> dandrader|lunch: i think i've addressed all your concerns
<tsdgeos> dandrader|lunch: can you please recheck?
<Saviq> mhr3, back to data() vs. get() etc., maybe it'd be enough if picked the value from the option selector?
<Saviq>  mhr3, by adding a property on the selector delegates?
<Saviq>  or properties, for that matter
<Saviq> mhr3, if the selector doesn't give you access to the selected item, just go 'onSelectedChanged: categorySelector.selectedItem = categoryDelegate' or so
<Zhenech> what's to do to get a package from "proposed" to "release" in trusty?
<tsdgeos> Zhenech: i'd say probably #ubuntu-devel is a better channel to ask that question
<Zhenech> ups, i thoght this is actually -motu
<tsdgeos> Saviq: standup?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, rigt
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos I just pushed a simplified "get data from the model" approach to the scope tool
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> let me see
<mhr3> Saviq, aaah, clever
<Saviq> mhr3, ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, offtopic, got a SA power adapter?
<Saviq> if not, it's about time
<mhr3> Saviq, that reminds me, what SA power adapters look like?
<Saviq> nothing universal will work
<Saviq> mhr3, https://www.google.com/search?q=south+africa+plug&client=ubuntu&hs=A0m&channel=fs&tbm=isch&source=iu&imgil=ROKN542cw-aGfM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcQrjgzIyU1wIrARhw2YsoPCvNW8ktNhNOVJfn_MfQvpFxUuxkf4%253B346%253B346%253Bho-Yz_gQZBODQM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.power-cord.org%25252Fsouth-africa-plug.html&sa=X&ei=rs3GUsW4O-m04ASQ0IGIBQ&ved=0CDIQ9QEwAg&biw=1219&bih=781#facrc=_&i
<Saviq> mgdii=_&imgrc=ROKN542cw-aGfM%3A%3Bho-Yz_gQZBODQM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.power-cord.org%252Fuploadfile%252Fsouth-africa-sabs-israel-power-cords-n02-1439.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.power-cord.org%252Fsouth-africa-plug.html%3B346%3B346
<Saviq> yikes..
<mhr3> eh
<Saviq> mhr3, it's a huge 3-prong one
<mhr3> Saviq, think dednick will have one, will try to borrow from him
<Saviq> mhr3, right, makes sense
<mardy> larsu: hi! Do you have a minute for a question about indicator-messages?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that looks more reasonable :-)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: so want me to top-approve?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, fine by me
<mardy> tedg: or do you (see 4 lines above ^)?
<mardy> charles: or you ^ :-)
<tedg> mardy, What's up?
<mardy> tedg: I'm having a look at bug 1130084
<ubot5> bug 1130084 in unity (Ubuntu) "restore IM presence at startup" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130084
<mardy> tedg: I'm trying to understand how things work
<mardy> tedg: so, it seems that indicator-messages fires a DBus signal (StatusChanged), but there's no one listening to it
<tedg> mardy, For the most part we just try to reflect what telepathy has as it's state.
<tedg> mardy, It seems to me that telepathy should be saving that state and restoring it.
<mardy> tedg: because telepathy-indicator.desktop has X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay=15
<mardy> tedg: is there a way for telepathy-indicator to get the current status from messages-indicator? I tried inspecting the latter with d-feet, but I couldn't find any DBus properties
<tedg> mardy, It could just look at the status of the action.  But, really, indicator-messages shouldn't be driving the state.  It should be representing the state that telepathy has.
<tedg> mardy, So telepathy-indicator should look to telepathy to find out what the state is.  And request and update based on that.
<mardy> tedg: ah, then I understood it the other way round
<tedg> mardy, For debugging you can get the state with: $ gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.indicator.messages --object-path /com/canonical/indicator/messages --method org.gtk.Actions.Describe status
<mardy> tedg: so, when the user changes the presence status from the indicator, a signal is emitted, and any presence-capable app should try to match that status and save it in its config?
<tedg> mardy, Correct, we don't require a save, but that makes sense to me.
<mardy> tedg: I see... I'll try to fix telepathy-indicator then.
<mardy> tedg: and do you know the reason of that 15 seconds delay? Isn't that a bit too much? (or is msecs?)
<tedg> mardy, Why not fix telepathy?
<tedg> Seems this should be a mission-control feature more than a bridge feature.
<tedg> mardy, Not sure, I'm guessing it was a boot optimization thing.  kenvandine might know.
<mardy> tedg: I don't think so, mission-control probably doesn't even start by default.
<tedg> mardy, We should really switching it an upstart job that is "start on started indicator-messages"
<kenvandine> it was for boot speed
<kenvandine> we delayed a bunch of things like that
<kenvandine> to let stuff settle more
<mardy> tedg: I disagree; mission-control doesn't save its presence status, and starting it by default would be annoying for people who don't use it
<tedg> mardy, Hmm, seems you're right.  IMHO, kinda silly, but eh, okay.
<tedg> mardy, It shuts down if there are no accounts.  So really it'd just check to see if it's configured and die.
<tedg> mardy, I don't think that'd be too annoying.
<mardy> tedg: I'd actually like if instead of reacting to a StatusChanged signal these bridges could register itself as DBus activatable, and indicator messages invoke a method on them when needed
<tedg> mardy, If they're connected they need to be running, so I'm not sure dbus activatable is the right choice.
<tedg> mardy, For instance you wouldn't want to start up XChat just to see if it wanted to change the status.
<tedg> mardy, When it's only a bridge, that makes sense.  But I'd rather have bridge be the minority case.
<mardy> tedg: exactly, I would like them *not* to be running by default, but started on demand, if needed
<tedg> mardy, How would we know if they're needed?
<mardy> tedg: we always invoke SetStatus(...) on them, when the user changes the status from the menu; if they are running, they'll react to it (and maybe quit if the status is "offline"), if they aren't they'll be started
<mardy> tedg: compare it to the current situation, where the *need* to be running
<mardy> all the time
<mardy> s/the/they/
<tedg> mardy, If they're connected to an IM network, they need to be running to keep the socket to the network open.
<mardy> tedg: yes. But if the status is "offline", it would be nice if they quit
<tedg> mardy, And you want us to restart everything possible if you set to "Available" ?
<mardy> tedg: D-Bus doesn't restart already running services
<tedg> mardy, I mean, I have IM clients installed that I'm not using.  They shouldn't start.
<mardy> tedg: mmm... I'm starting to see your point
<mardy> tedg: I was assuming that this indicator-messages was written especially for things like telepathy, but now I realize that maybe telepathy is the weird one. Right?
<tedg> Interestingly someone could set up an upstart job to start when it sees the DBus signal.
<tedg> I think that telepathy kinda is.  Though, frankly it's our biggest user.
<mardy> tedg: I'm thinking about the telepathy-indicator bridge; my point is that if the status is "offline", it should not be running
<tedg> And perhaps that's the special case.  We should start only those special cases when going to an active status.
<mardy> tedg: what about this: we keep everything as it is, but we add a way for presence-aware apps to register themselves, and get their SetStatus() DBus method called at the same time as StatusChanged is emitted
<tedg> I wonder if the real solution here is just to bless telepathy is the ruler of everything status, and tell others to integrate there.
<mardy> tedg: and we make telepathy be one (the only one?) of the implementors of this interface
<tedg> I'd say that we destroy the interface and call telepathy directly.
<mardy> tedg: +1
<tedg> I think that I need to think about the implications there a bit... but, it doesn't seem crazy right now :-)
<mardy> tedg: on the practical side, I think I can quickly fix bug 1130084 in telepathy-indicator, without much effort; for the rest, maybe I can file a wishlist bug, and let's see who gets the time to do it?
<ubot5> bug 1130084 in unity (Ubuntu) "restore IM presence at startup" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130084
<tedg> mardy, Makes sense.  I think charles is the one scheduled to open up indicator-messages next.
<tedg> Though that's for greeter work.
<mardy> tedg: OK, thanks
<kenvandine> mardy, how do you plan to store the last presence?
<kenvandine> it's annoyed me for ages, i had considered storing that in gsettings but someone convinced me not to
<mardy> kenvandine: not sure. Just an .ini file, unless telepathy-indicator is already using other stuff (DConf?)
 * kenvandine wonders if accountsservice has anything for that
<Saviq> kenvandine, sure, you can story any property you want in accountsservice
<kenvandine> i really want a global presence
<mardy> kenvandine: if telepathy-indicator is the one who stores the settings and reads it, I think it can be a file private to it
<kenvandine> we weren't really using accountsservice when i was looking into this
<tedg> I think that you want to store the user selected status, not generally the status in GSettings.
<tedg> The reason is that you don't want to store when the screensaver sets you to away.
<kenvandine> good point
<tedg> Where in account service you'd want to have the current status.
<kenvandine> what does gnome-shell and kde do?
<Cimi> Saviq, re-run carousel shader, but I only see mocks on the desktop, no icons or so... what change?
<elopio> Hello, anybody around for a review?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/open_scope/+merge/200426
<elopio> Cimi: ping? ^
<larsu> mardy: sorry I was out before. Are you still around?
<mardy> larsu: hi! No problem, I already solved the issue with tedg
<larsu> mardy: awesome :) And happy new year!
<mardy> larsu: thanks, same to you!
#ubuntu-unity 2015-01-02
<caryhartline> Hey everyone, I'm having some weird trouble with building Unity8.
<caryhartline> I'm going through the setup on the wiki and it's telling me to use a script that doesn't exist.
<m_22> Is this the correct place to ask about a problem with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and dual monitors?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-01-04
 * donkey_12 I Love Monday!
<Saviq> morning all, Happy New Year :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: happy new year :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we were close to landing a bunch of stuff last time, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah,even got a small silo in needs-qa
<Saviq> that fixes 3 criticals we've let slip through
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> or :( depending on how you see it :D
<Saviq> indeed
<cimi> finally awake :) was in a after holiday comatose state for more than an hour :D
<cimi> how are you all guys?
<Saviq> there's snow outside! (and "minus billion" as someone put it, was down to -24C at night in some parts here)
<cimi> Saviq, still 11°C here :O
<cimi> wouldn't mind seeing some snow though
<Saviq> you would, the whole country would shut down and you wouldn't get to Austin ;)
<cimi> I'm excited to get to austin, am I the only one? :D
<Saviq> nope, looking forward to myself
<cimi> to have a sprint together more than austin itself
<Saviq> yup
<tsdgeos> yeah, not a fan of the new open carry law myself
<kgunn> @unity is this a known issue ?
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1530977
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1530977 in Canonical System Image "Regression apps cannot go fullscreen anymore" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> kgunn, fix is migrating now
#ubuntu-unity 2016-01-05
<lpotter> mzanetti: is there a launchpad bug for the qinputinfo stuff?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so it seems all things audio related are in place
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nice
<tsdgeos> Saviq: with pstolowski we were thinking of when to land it
<tsdgeos> it = silo 4
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now is good
<pstolowski> Saviq, silos 22 and 58 need to land at the same time
<pstolowski> i mean first
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, also you or someone else need to lift the needs fixing of Saviq:
<tsdgeos> wrong c&p
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, also you or someone else need to lift the needs fixing of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/audioCardSupport/+merge/271605 that was introduced because of the Playlist/xenial issue
<Saviq> Mirv, so did we get anywhere with having a valid Requires: for the new multimedia bits?
<Saviq> pstolowski, by "need to land at the same time", do you mean things will break otherwise?
<Mirv> Saviq: I guess for xenial it was that "it's now in release pocket and won't ever go away" so limiting one to vivid as a compromise yields you >= 5.4.1-1ubuntu19~overlay2  (currently in silo 58)
<Mirv> the vivid silo is in QA queue
<pstolowski> Saviq, not sure, that depends on unity8 relationship with qtmedia i guess, tsdgeos? ^
<tsdgeos> we don't have any, just with qtmultimedia
<tsdgeos> but that has already landed
<tsdgeos> my *guess* is that those silos are for qtmultimedia+media-hub itself
<tsdgeos> more than for the unity8+qtmultimedia relationship
<tsdgeos> but that's just a guess
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, if we try to import 5.6 and it's not there
<Saviq> that's in silo 58
<tsdgeos> you sure about that?
<tsdgeos> i think i tried that already last year and it worked
<tsdgeos> but may be wrong
<tsdgeos> let me double-check
<Saviq> "last year" sounds so far back :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok you're right the 5.6 export is only there in xenial, not vivid
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so we need to wait for that to land
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just add a >= like Timo said above ↑ to silo 4
<tsdgeos> k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it will then prevent us from installing new unity8 without new qt
<tsdgeos> for vivid only, not for xenial, but i guess we care less there
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ack
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Mirv: this, rihgt? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/audioCardSupport/revision/1811
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, not ideal, but Mirv frowned at my idea of introducing virtual packages for this :P
<tsdgeos> :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: correct
<dandrader> dednick, would you have some spare time to review this one?  https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/removeUselessClass/+merge/281538
<tsdgeos> dandrader: the name made it sound "smaller"  in my mind :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, that's the catch :)
<dednick> dandrader: can do
<dandrader> dednick, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is it my eyes broken or do we have two rules for override_dh_auto_clean: in debian/rules ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ouch
<Saviq> should probably drop the rm -Rf builddir, that's a bit nasty :P
<tsdgeos> don't know why it was there
<tsdgeos> but anyway it seems given the new one we don't use it either
<tsdgeos> so just remove the first target i guess?
<tsdgeos> want me to propose a branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes please
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dupe_override_dh_auto_clean/+merge/281607
<mterry> pstolowski, regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/shareData-rename/+merge/280056 ...  but do we need to change any scopes?  I see us changing the name unity8 reads but not any names exposed to be read
<Saviq> pstolowski, btw, are you processing silo 4?
<pstolowski> Saviq, i kicked the build some time ago (a new commit was reported in unity8)
<Saviq> right
<Saviq> and it's now waiting for new qt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm I wonder, do we really need qtmultimedia during build... we're mocking it these days, aren't we? (and we don't have it in Depends:, where we probably should)
<Saviq> we need a proper review of debian/control soon...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: probably not
<Saviq> not to mention we're likely not running any test that actually uses multimedia
<Saviq> in build
<pstolowski> ah, so now it's waiting for the stuff from the two other silos?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd say that is almost for sure (tests should be using the mocks)
<Saviq> pstolowski, from 58, should be there shortly (it's enough that it gets into proposed)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean even the mock is only used during full tests, not "make test"
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> so even the mock isn't used during build
<pstolowski> mterry, nope, scopes don't use this feature yet
<mterry> pstolowski, alright then.  I'll note that this MP exposes that we don't have tests for share-data, but that's not this MP's job to fix
<greyback__> Saviq: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtmir - the gles i386 autopackage test failed on text mocking dbus, would guess the mocked dbus server failed to start.
<pstolowski> mterry, note, cimi is working on a branch that depends on mine
<Saviq> greyback__, a re-run is queued, but there was quite a queue
<Saviq> greyback__, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml
<Saviq> like 20th in the queue or so
<greyback__> yes, quite a queue
<dandrader> greyback__, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/offscreenSurface-lp1527737/+merge/281638
<dandrader> greyback__, have the actual bug fix ready in a qtmir branch. just writing a test for it now
<greyback__> dandrader: ack. Please ensure you test it on desktop and phone.
<dandrader> greyback__, ok
<greyback__> dandrader: "god-knows-what" = clean the gl context :D
<dandrader> greyback__, updated. thanks :D
<greyback__> dandrader: and we *do* want that
<dandrader> greyback__, that = creating a mir surface
<greyback__> well we want the cleanup, but not the mir surface
<greyback__> right
<greyback__> is fine
<Saviq> pstolowski, looks like Xavi went in before you https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/8.11+16.04.20160105.1-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> so you need to rebuild unity8 anyway
<pstolowski> okay
<Saviq> i.e. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/645
<Saviq> pstolowski, but not before yesterday it doesn't seem, as migration is going to take a while
<Saviq> greyback, so how about we land DPR?
<Saviq> qtmir migrated
<greyback> Saviq: was trying a rebuild, getting odd merge error from train that I can't repro locally, any idea?
<Saviq> greyback, qtmir/gles sync at least is merged already
<Saviq> greyback, ah but you have a criss-cross merge in qtubuntu
<greyback> that I can't repro locally
<pstolowski> Saviq, ack
<Saviq> greyback, yeah you can, just do exactly what train does - take train, merge loggingCategory, merge DPR
<Saviq> greyback, it's because you have trunk merged in both loggingCategory and DPR
<greyback> oh I forgot logging category
 * greyback kicks himself
<Saviq> greyback, since you put DPR on top of loggingCategory, you should not have merged trunk
<greyback> durr, my ba
<greyback> d
<greyback> fixing
<Saviq> greyback, need to follow the chain unfortunately
<greyback> *grumble*
<Saviq> greyback, so if you have conflicts with trunk, dandrader|lunch needs to update loggingCategory first
<greyback> it doens't, that's fine
<mterry> Saviq, I've noticed that the launcher will give haptic feedback when clicking in its blank spaces -- is that a regression or was it always like that?
<dandrader> Saviq, updated
<Saviq> mterry, no idea :)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-01-06
<dandrader> greyback, dednick, any takers? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/appRestart-lp1527737/+merge/281701
<greyback> dandrader: I will, but will leave nick with the removeUselessClass review
<dandrader> greyback, testing lp:~dandrader/qtmir/appRestart-lp1527737 on desktop now, it looks like it needs a bit more work. putting it to WIP
<greyback> dandrader: ack
<greyback> was just testing on phone, will postpone
<kgunn> Saviq: i see a few unity8 landings, what's the thinking on order of those? like silo8...next or after others
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/appRestart-lp1527737/+merge/281701 is back to "Needs Review"
<greyback> ack
<alexarnaud> hi all!
<alexarnaud> Are there Unity 8 developper here ?
<davmor2> alexarnaud: ask your question anyone that can help will answer
<alexarnaud> davmor2: OK
<alexarnaud> is it possible to change WM in Unity 8 ?
<alexarnaud> Where can I find detailled technical information about Unity 8 ?
<alexarnaud> I've read that this morning : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnityNextSpec
<greyback> alexarnaud: no, unity8/mir is not designed like X, where the xserver runs, and a WM process is a 'special' client which manages windows.
<greyback> instead unity8/mir is a single process, and the window management policy will mostly live in mir
<alexarnaud> greyback: OK, I understand
<greyback> alexarnaud: there isn't a huge amount of documentation aside from code doc, what would you like to know?
<alexarnaud> greyback: How events work ?
<alexarnaud> Do Unity plan to integrate accessibibility layer ?
<alexarnaud> Are there any API documentation of the WM/MIR to create or test POC of Magnifier maybe ?
<greyback> alexarnaud: events are read from the kernel via mir (which uses libinput), and passed to unity8 (which is written in Qt/QML)
<greyback> alexarnaud: we do intend to add a11y, hopefully soon
<alexarnaud> greyback: accessibility for desktop ?
<greyback> alexarnaud: for touch & desktop ultimately
<greyback> it's on the roadmap anyway
<alexarnaud> good news :)
<alexarnaud> greyback: so the issue I see is all the work do in Compiz for zoom feature are lost in Unity because no intorroperability
<greyback> alexarnaud: a magnifier app will not be possible currently, as mir prevents apps from accessing visuals of shell or other apps. So for magnifier, we'll have to do something custom
<alexarnaud> greyback: OK, it's was I've understood
<alexarnaud> greyback: if you need test you can contact me
<greyback> alexarnaud: noted, thank you
<alexarnaud> greyback: thanks for providing me information
<greyback> alexarnaud: no prob. I hope we get to work on this soon
<b1rdd0g> Hi! I just read that the Unity Launcher is supposed to hide until the cursor moves to the left of screen. Mine shows all the time. Where is this behavior controlled?
<b1rdd0g> Nevermind--I found it: Dash-->System Settings-->Appearance:Behavior
#ubuntu-unity 2016-01-07
<greyback> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/unlikelyResetStartTime/+merge/280569 is not merging into trunk, deliberate?
<tsdgeos> greyback: nah i messed up merge into with prerequisite i guess
<tsdgeos> greyback: give me a min to fix it
<greyback> sure
<tsdgeos> greyback: done
<greyback> dandrader: hey, I've a few old reviews I need you to quickly look at again, can I add to your todo list:
<greyback> https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/fix-cmdline-args/+merge/277691
<greyback> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtubuntu/DPR2/+merge/281664
<dandrader> greyback, ok
<greyback> and this one needs another go-over: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/dpr/+merge/257514
<greyback> I'm in review mode today too
<Saviq> greyback, got people looking at the DPR silo yet? mzanetti maybe you could spend some time with it?
<greyback> Saviq: at the silo, no.
<mzanetti> kk, can give it a test
<greyback> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/776 <- docs in desc
<greyback> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> ack, ta
<Saviq> @unity, btw, you can already access https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/ and see what's happening there if you like
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, I just came by this https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1517133 and then there is: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/unity8/mouse_touchpad_schema/+merge/281643
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1517133 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[regression] Mouse speed in Unity8 is much lower than elsewhere (to the point of useless)" [High,Incomplete]
<mzanetti> dandrader, what is the plan for mouse speed settings?
<mzanetti> should unity8 read them from config and tell values to Mir?
<dandrader> mzanetti, afaik, no plan yet. that sounds ok to me. wonder if libinput has its own config file or something
<mzanetti> dandrader, well, we need more than just speed and accel. ken's branch also prepares things like changing button order for left-handers etc
<mzanetti> so unless libinput can do all that stuff on its own, I guess we want dconf & unity8 to handle it. if libinput can, we might want to talk to ken so the settings app controls that?
<dandrader> mzanetti, also maybe mir wants to hide libinput as an implementation detail
<dandrader> mzanetti, so mir users should be oblivious to it
<mzanetti> yes, fair point
<mzanetti> kk, thanks
<mzanetti> lets go with unity8 controlling things then
<dandrader> mzanetti, don't even know if mir already exposes a way for use to tweak those things
<dandrader> anpok_, ^^
<dandrader> s/for use/for us
<greyback> dandrader: there is, see include/server/mir/input/device.h
<ltinkl> mzanetti, dandrader: there is and libinput has an API to control this: http://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/latest/group__config.html
<ltinkl> even the left/right handedness stuff etc
<greyback> ltinkl: libinput isn't exposed through mir though, it's internal only - instead mir has apis which we can use (hopefully all we need)
<ltinkl> mzanetti, so maybe system settings should set this directly?
<ltinkl> greyback, yeah, that's what I meant
<greyback> ah ok
<ltinkl> but I don't see the need for unity8 to control these things (if we don't have any config UI)
<ltinkl> system settings has
<ltinkl> or will have
<greyback> ltinkl: ordinary apps can't use libinput to configure stuff tho (unless they're root), it has to be via mir then
<greyback> unless I'm very mistaken ofc
 * greyback a bit wobbly on this tbh
<ltinkl> greyback, yup, so am I correct in thinking system settings should drive this via Mir?
<greyback> ltinkl: yes
<greyback> we'll need to create a quick dbus api in unity8 which uses these Mir apis
<seb128> ltinkl, system settings is the wrong place imho
<seb128> it's not a service
<seb128> it's not going to be active on boot/login
<seb128> something needs to read the config and apply it on session start
<ltinkl> right, so we need that DBUS bridge
<seb128> something should be unity8 imho
<seb128> or we needs a settings daemon...
<ltinkl> seb128, ye what gerry wrote, a DBUS service
<seb128> wfm
<seb128> a service, I don't care much if it's a dbus one
<ltinkl> which gets started together with u8 and reads/applies those settings
<seb128> or a systemd unit or whatever
<greyback> dbus handy as quick, and appArmor can manage permissions
<greyback> (quick to implement with Qt that is)
<ltinkl> greyback, yeah and there might come a moment when we actually use the stuff to read some config from within the shell :)
<greyback> ltinkl: whoa, let's not get too optimistic! :D
<Saviq> ltinkl, greyback, seb128, won't we need a keyboard indicator at some point anyway, shouldn't that be who drives it?
<seb128> Saviq, the way it currently works on unity7 is that the indicator changes the gsettings config and the settings daemon watch the config and apply it to the server
<seb128> but I guess the indicators could to that themselve
<seb128> I don't have a strong preference either way
<greyback> Saviq: I think it's pointless to make a real keyboard indicator. All the relevant state for keymap is in unity8 anyway. We'd just be export that state to separate indicator process, for it to send that state back
<Saviq> greyback, right, in that sense we could inject a dummy indicator we, in fact, own
<Saviq> the UI for it, I mean
<greyback> yeah
<Saviq> which roughly coincides with what Wellark_ wants us to talk about for indicators, where they would supply us with QML instead of us interpreting the ever-growing GMenuModel approach
<greyback> indeed
<mzanetti> greyback, testing the dpr silo. when disabled, I couldn't spot any issues. when enabled, I can confirm your finding. not exactly sure why the terminal would behave like that
<mzanetti> if I change font size in the terminal settings to make it look normal, things get quite blurry
<mzanetti> I like how the scrolling speed is fixed
<Saviq> mzanetti, terminal likely deals in real pixels, and gets scaled up, similar to canvas
<mzanetti> I wonder if we shouldn't fix the shell rotation animation at least
<mzanetti> given that's in our hands
<mzanetti> but apart from that, I guess we should land it, and we should push for fixes for the rest
<greyback> mzanetti: that's my strategy
<greyback> mzanetti: I found another issue that occasionally locks up the shell at DPR2 (indicator image scaling x2 for infinity), so until I've that fixed, we're leaving it disabled
<mzanetti> greyback, ah, the Icon in the indicator is still an issue?
<mzanetti> greyback, the Icon is a bit broken anyways, it frequently prints binding loops about implicitHeight without DPR too
<greyback> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> greyback, I've update th issues description
<mzanetti> e.g. UbuntuShape is fine, but ProportionalShape isn't
<mzanetti> all ActitivyIndicators are too big
<mzanetti> but I've ran the test plan with DPR=1, couldn't spot an issue there
<anpok_> o_O
<ltinkl> Saviq, I did a (successful) indicator injection in my desktopBrightness branch (brightness slider)
<anpok_> i will be back next week..
<anpok_> usc in 0.18 has a DBUS API to confgure input devices.. the interface is com.canonical.Unity.Input..
<anpok_> it coves everything u-s-s exposes in the gsettings schema..
<anpok_> for 0.19 or 0.20 I will add a mir client API so nested servers and clients can change the input settings too .. additionally they will be able to notice which devices are plugged unplugged ...
<anpok_> dandrader, mzanetti, greybac ^
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> anpok_, I think the speed config stuff is gaining priority now... but lets talk next week when you're back
<ltinkl> anpok_, I guess it doesn't cover (yet) the new stuff proposed in https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/unity8/mouse_touchpad_schema/+merge/281643 ?
<anpok_> ltinkl: it does .. double click times are a toolkit thing
<anpok_> the other ones should map directly
#ubuntu-unity 2016-01-08
<lpotter> unity8 hates me
<tsdgeos> karni: ping
<karni> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> karni: are you aware of a bug of the telegram app in which the text and button of the welcome screen overlap?
<tsdgeos> want a screenshot?
<karni> tsdgeos: was this in landscape mode perhaps?
<tsdgeos> no it's portrait
<karni> (FWIW we disabled landscape mode for such reasons, as it was enabled for a while unintentionally)
<karni> tsdgeos: Nexus 4?
<tsdgeos> Meizu
<tsdgeos> not sure which version of the app though
<tsdgeos> the one that comes when flashin
<tsdgeos> not sure if the store has something newer
<karni> tsdgeos: I see. I'm aware of this, but please do file a bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/telegram-app/+filebug
<karni> I'm not sure if we have it properly filed already or just in my head :D
<tsdgeos> :D
<karni> tsdgeos: ah.. then I think I may have even fixed it
<tsdgeos> i saw a new version on the store
<tsdgeos> let me recheck
<karni> tsdgeos: bottom of the telegram settings screen, says the version. which one is it?
<tsdgeos> ah yes
<tsdgeos> fiixed
<tsdgeos> sorry :/
<karni> tsdgeos: np :)!
<karni> thanks for reporting
<tsdgeos> i thought todays image would have latest thing
<tsdgeos> but i guess for store apps works diferently
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> hi tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: your thing for the folded delegte works indeed better
<tsdgeos> but i do not understand why :D
<mzanetti> heh, no?
<tsdgeos> FoldingLauncherDelegate.qml offset is 0 for the last and first
<tsdgeos> or so seems to say the code
<mzanetti> don't think so. let me open the code
<tsdgeos> but given how it behaves i'd say doesn't do that really?
<tsdgeos> ah wait
<tsdgeos> can't read :D
<mzanetti> that's the offset that keeps items inside the panel
<tsdgeos> yes yes
<tsdgeos> cimi: ping
<cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> cimi: see the question i made on the binding branch
<tsdgeos> cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-sharing-fix-broken-binding/+merge/280875
<cimi> tsdgeos, I think pawel made a click
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ping-o-matic
<cimi> tsdgeos, lp:~stolowski/+junk/scope-previewtest
<cimi> tsdgeos, in the click dir
<pstolowski> yeah
<tsdgeos> k
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cimi hold on, it's currently using the old naming (shareData)
<cimi> yeah.....
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, give me 5 minutes and i'll update it
<tsdgeos> oki
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, done. no guarantess though, i wasn't able to test this since it was broken
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: cimi: so what broke before?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, no icons/buttons for sharing were displayed for me
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> it does not
<tsdgeos> and i can get to the content hub
<pstolowski> (before or after my renaming)
<tsdgeos> i tried sharing it on telegram
<tsdgeos> and it failed
<tsdgeos> but that may be something different
<pstolowski> uhm
<tsdgeos> maybe there's not even anything to really share
<tsdgeos> not sure what you coded :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah i probably make a mistake. i'm sharing the path of the art (local file), setting content-type to 'links'
<tsdgeos> anyhow i'll approve cimi's change
<tsdgeos> since it's a step forward
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, hey, xvfbtestShell segfaulting for you too?
<tsdgeos> and you can use http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-vivid-armhf/5937/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip to decide where the next mistake is :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: on master unity8?
<mzanetti> yes
<tsdgeos> xenial or vivid?
<mzanetti> x
<conkey3> e
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, sure
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, unity8 seems ok if you got that far
<tsdgeos> you never know, but yeah at least it's an improvement :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: let me recompile just in case
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah, maxDelta
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixDragHandleTest/+merge/280733
<mzanetti> ah, nice
<tsdgeos> if we could land some of these branches it'd be awesome
<tsdgeos> we have so many qmluitests failing witih branches that fix it
<tsdgeos> that's getting hard to keep track of which branch fixes what
<tsdgeos> and if the failures are really fixed or not
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> anyone knows what's up with landings?
<mzanetti> the queue is bigger than ever before
<tsdgeos> Saviq has a mega-silo somewhere
<tsdgeos> not sure what's holding it
<pstolowski> it wasn't qa'ed yet it seems
<pstolowski> inline-playback was qa-granted yesterday though, so unity8 silos will need rebuilding
<tsdgeos> karni: another thing about the telgram app, it doesn't sync read status from other clients, no?
<tsdgeos> or at least doesn't remove the notifications from the "new notifications"
<karni> tsdgeos: yes. Telegram currently don't send this type of notification to the phones. it's something I'm aware of, but is not planned for, at least not in near future.
<tsdgeos> karni: to our phones only though, no? Because my other non Ubuntu phone properly retracts the "blinking light of unread messages" when i read the message on the web
<karni> tsdgeos: they don't send it to Ubuntu only. I don't know if it works or not with Windows. I know it does with Android, and most probably with iOS as well.
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> pstolowski, tsdgeos, that was the plan - to get playback in, then my mega silo
<pstolowski> coolio
<Saviq> with dpr in between, greyback how's that going?
<greyback> Saviq: all good, everything ready for QA. Just worried about FF
<Saviq> greyback, we're good for FF AFAICT, shall we switch to "ready for qa" then?
<greyback> yes yes yes
<greyback> dun
<Saviq> pstolowski, fyi, it's the lander that needs to press "publish" now, it doesn't happen automagically or by trainguards
<pstolowski> Saviq, oh, thanks for the hint
<Saviq> pstolowski, I'm taking care of it now
<pstolowski> Saviq, i think it said you're not allowed?
<Saviq> pstolowski, not any more
<Saviq> pstolowski, if there's packaging changes, it will tell you and you need to ping a core dev (what I did just now)
<Saviq> but if there are none, you can do yourself
<Saviq> pstolowski, ah wait,
<Saviq> pstolowski, that I didn't expect
<Saviq> robru, I think I misunderstood you before when you said there's no special rights for publishing, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/1/console ?
<Saviq> wonder why, I'm a member of both driver and maintainer teams
<pstolowski> Saviq, note, the warning re mediascanner scope changelog can be ignored as discussed before xmas
<Saviq> pstolowski, yup
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, can you please add comment on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/776 where was it tested
<pstolowski> uh, what is it this time? is it a the consequence of changelog issue?
<mzanetti> done
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, please merge qtmir trunk in sizeHints
<Saviq> ltinkl, hey, there's a conflict between lp:~lukas-kde/unity8/fixLauncherDismiss and either lp:~mzanetti/unity8/launcher_folded_quicklist or lp:~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-updates, can you please check and resubmit as appropriate? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-031-1-build/lastBuild/console
<ltinkl> Saviq, yup, will do
<Saviq> tx
<ltinkl> Saviq, the former merges fine
<ltinkl> Saviq, and a conflict in the latter; will rebase
<Saviq> ltinkl, re: our discussion yesterday https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound
<ltinkl> Saviq, hmm, on unity7 the Mute action is a mode
<ltinkl> Saviq, so this suggests on u8, it should behave differently
<Saviq> ltinkl, yeah I know, and the obvious question is "how do I prevent sounds from playing" when mute is what is described there
<ltinkl> Saviq, resubmitted https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/fixLauncherDismiss/+merge/282031 on top of lp:~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-updates
<mzanetti> thanks ltinkl
<dandrader> Saviq, done
<robru> Saviq: train guards no longer have any special publishing power, the train goes by who has archive upload rights. But anyone can publish as long as there's no packaging diff
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: I've been dogfooding rc-proposed for a while and haven't noticed a resurgence of the dreaded "three-power-press" bug where the screen won't turn on at first.  Have either of you?
<conkey3> mterry, it happened to me a couple of time on arale/rc-proposed
<mterry> conkey3, grrr -- within the last month?
<conkey3> mterry, yep
<conkey3> 2 days ago
<conkey3> or 3
<conkey3> this week
<conkey3> mostly when the phone is connected to the pc via usb
<conkey3> mostly aka only
<conkey3> night all o/
<mzanetti> mterry, I think I saw it once still too, yes, it did improve but wouldn't say it disappeared completely
<mterry> mzanetti, ah well.  Had a fleeting hope
<mzanetti> mterry, different cause maybe... it did improve a lot
<Saviq> robru, why "foo is not authorized to upload bar", then?
<robru> Saviq: because you're not authorized in that particular instance.
<robru> Saviq: if it says you're not authorized, you need to find core dev / motu / ppu to do the publish for you. but if there's no packaging diff then you are authorized.
<Saviq> robru, but but but... https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/1/console is different to https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/2/console
<robru> Saviq: yes, that's because lukas is authorized.
<Saviq> one says "not authorized", the other says "need manual acking", not to mention that unity-scope-mediascanner didn't have packaging diffs :P
<Saviq> oh well I'm lying
<Saviq> it did
<robru> Saviq: yeah https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-1-build/lastBuild/
<Saviq> then u-s-m was just the first one reported?
<robru> Saviq: if you're authorized to ack the packaging changes, the error will be "requires ack". if you're not authorized, the message is "not authorized"
<robru> Saviq: yeah it just bails out on the first one it finds
<Saviq> robru, could use an update to the "not authorized" message to say it's because of packaging changes
<Saviq> </complaining>
<robru> Saviq: it's ALWAYS because of packaging changes
<Saviq> robru, it doesn't SAY so :P
<Saviq> ;)
<robru> Saviq: you're not the first person to complain about this
<robru> Saviq: I don't really understand the complaint, I mean, if you're not authorized you need to find somebody who is
<robru> (which is never me)
<robru> at least until I get off my butt and apply for motu
<Saviq> robru, thing is the message is misleading, because uploading (without packaging diffs) does not require authorization
<robru> Saviq: but what difference does it make though? if it says 'not authorized due to packaging diffs' then you still need to go find somebody who is authorized. it shouldn't change your response
<Saviq> robru, it does change it in that I won't be hunting for reasons why I'm not authorized
<Saviq> and will know I won't be, otherwise I start thinking maybe I'm not in the team who can upload $package, especially since it only mentions one of them
<robru> hmm
<robru> Saviq: ok I added a note to the message that you're not authorized because a diff was found.
<Saviq> success! ;)
<Saviq> robru, thanks ;)
<robru> Saviq: you're welcome
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-02
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so you're back?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: that's right
<tsdgeos> welcome bck :)
<sil2100> \o/
<chatter> hey guys
<chatter> allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-03
<Mirv> is there some current top unity8 autopkgtest flakiness cause?
<Mirv> it seems I got qmltestrunner::DashContent::test_unfavoriteScope
<Mirv> bug #1653629 if interested, didn't find an existing one
<ubot5`> bug 1653629 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity 8 flaky test test_unfavoriteScope" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653629
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i have not seen it recently tbh
<tsdgeos> but let me try to reproduce
<tsdgeos> recently or at all
<tsdgeos> i don't remember unfavoriteScope failing
<tsdgeos> Mirv: was that in a special silo or just plain trunk?
<Saviq> Mirv, welcome back! you remember how to use a computer still? ;)
<greyback> hey folks, Happy New Year!
<Mirv> Saviq: barely :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: silo with qtsystems Mir fix
<Mirv> so probably unrelated
<Mirv> a fix oSoMoN might be interested at
<tsdgeos> ok
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yup, I’m interested indeed, testing the silo now
<Mirv> oSoMoN: thanks!
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I can’t flash my frieza with a xenial image atm, but my tests of silo 2326 on desktop are all good, +1 from me
 * mterry waves hello
<Mirv> oSoMoN: thanks!
<Mirv> let's wait for QA then next
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, would you please approve/abstain https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/menuTheme/+merge/296997 please?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I finally managed to flash my M10 with a xenial image, and I confirm that silo 2326 fixes my issue
<Mirv> Saviq: oSoMoN: ok
<morphis> anyone knows what I need to do to get a .desktop file I placed in $HOME/.local/share/applications to show up in the unity7 dash?
<seb128> morphis, nothing, just need to file to be valid
<morphis> seb128: hm
<morphis> seb128: I have multiple in a subfolder of $HOME/.local/share/applications like wine does for example too but they don't show up in the dash
<morphis> seb128: is there a way for force unity7 to reload?
<seb128> morphis, unsure if subfolders are ok
<morphis> seb128: it didn't worked without
<morphis> seb128: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23734390/
<seb128> morphis, if you use desktop-file-validate on it what does it say?
<morphis> doesn't report any error
<seb128> morphis, you can try restarting the unity-scope-loarder process I guess
<seb128> morphis, is the binary listed in Exec available and in the standard path?
<morphis> seb128: it has to?
<seb128> morphis, if not gio is going to filter out the desktop as invalid
<seb128> yes
<seb128> see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=765723
<morphis> ok
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 765723 in gio "g_desktop_app_info_new_from_filename returns NULL if the executable does not yet exist." [Normal,New]
<seb128> that bug is an issue we workarounded
<seb128> but the behaviour is described there
<morphis> seb128: interesting
<seb128> see https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=f641699299ed2713cf247e3465bb1a21612b36f7
<morphis> seb128: thanks
<seb128> morphis, yw!
<seb128> morphis, that's your issue?
<morphis> seb128: its actually in /snap/bin
<seb128> which might not be in the path of the unity scope process?
<seb128> it should though
<seb128> I've seen that work, snap with a .desktop listed in the dash
<morphis> me too
<seb128> try changing the Exec to be e.g "gedit" and see if that fixes it?
<morphis> doing that right now
<morphis> seb128: ok, looks like that is the issue
<seb128> morphis, k, well at least you have a clue what's going on
<morphis> seb128: yes, but wondering why it doesn't detect it when the binary is in /snap/bin
<seb128> morphis, $ strings /proc/`pidof /usr/bin/unity-scope-loader`/environ | grep PATH | grep snap
<seb128> morphis, does that list /snap/bin in the path for you?
<morphis> no
<seb128> it does for me (16.04)
<morphis> hm, being on 16.04 here too
<morphis> seb128: should it be in /etc/environment?
<seb128> no
<seb128> morphis, snapd installs /etc/profile.d/apps-bin-path.sh
<morphis> I see
<seb128> tough I'm unsure now if profile.d is supposed to be a shell thing
<morphis> seb128: hm, its in my shells PATH
<seb128> like command line
<morphis> yeah
<seb128> in which case I'm unsure what adds it to the graphical session
<morphis> hm
<seb128> in fact no
<seb128>  /etc/profile should be a pam thing
<seb128> morphis, is your system a stock 16.04?
<seb128> or do you have the overlay ppa or systemd user session enabled?
<morphis> none of both
<morphis> so stock
<seb128> you start your session from lightdm?
<morphis> yes
<morphis> stock system but installed for quite a long time alread
<morphis> no big customizations
<seb128> k, needs debugging I guess then
<morphis> seb128: I guess upstart starts the scope-loader in this case, right?
<seb128> morphis, what's the ppid from unity-scope-loader?
<seb128> right
<morphis> ppid?
<seb128> should be upstart --user
<seb128> morphis, the process that spawned that one
<seb128> you should be able to see it in a ps afx
<morphis> second
<morphis> its the upstart --user process
<morphis> but I don't find it in one of the upstart session scripts in /usr/share/upstart/session
<morphis> seb128: ah, its dbus activated
<seb128> that makes sense
<seb128> still doesn't explain why the env is right here and not for you :-/
<seb128> morphis, my dbus-daemon process has it in his PATH
<morphis> seb128: I think I know the problem
<seb128> its*
<seb128> oh?
<morphis> I had some crappy jdk stuff in my /etc/profile overring PATH
<seb128> morphis, better?
<morphis> seb128: yes
<seb128> :-)
<morphis> it really gets time that these things become read-only :-)
<morphis> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> if the jdk stuff comes from the archive you should probably report that bug
<seb128> morphis, yw!
<morphis> seb128: no it doesn't
<seb128> k
<morphis> I fear it was some hack I used when I had to get some jdk working
<seb128> your fault then :-)
<morphis> its no in the default /etc/profile stuff and is pretty stupid
<seb128> well at least you figured it out
<morphis> it is!
<morphis> seb128: and now all .desktop entries appear even from the subfolder
<seb128> morphis, good to know
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-04
<Mirv> qtmir and qtubuntu both fail to build, bug #1653902 and bug #1653905
<ubot5`> bug 1653902 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "qtmir new FTBFS on Qt 5.7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653902
<ubot5`> bug 1653905 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "qtubuntu FTBFS on zesty (on Qt 5.7.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653905
<tsdgeos> Mirv: nothing to do with Qt 5.7
<tsdgeos> or maybe yes
<tsdgeos> not the second
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/fix-ftbfs-mir0.25/+merge/313525
<tsdgeos> for qtubuntu
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah that's what I thought, qtubuntu general problem qtmir possibly Qt 5.7
<Mirv> yes, qtmir builds on xenial still, so probably 5.7 related
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> qtmir and qt fight over the c++ to use
<tsdgeos> -std=c++14 -fPIC -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -Wextra -fPIC   -fPIC -std=gnu++11
<tsdgeos> so one says 14
<tsdgeos> the other says 11
<tsdgeos> 11 wins wrongly
<tsdgeos> let me try to patch it
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/better_c++14_cmake/+merge/314052
<tsdgeos> greyback: ↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe we can sneak ↑↑↑↑ in the silo if it is not in very advanced state?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: nice!!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since it failed to build, probably :P
<greyback> tsdgeos: looks good to me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since you've been reviewing this, any idea about "cp: cannot create regular file '[...]tests/mocks/Unity/qmldir': File exists"?
<Saviq> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/301132910/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.unity8_8.15+16.04.20170104-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Saviq> I've seen it happen on arm64 once and i386 twice
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> don't remember to have seen it before
<greyback> it looks like it calls that command twice
<greyback> a multi-cpu cmake bug?
<Saviq> ¿?
<greyback> maybe not, cmake not run with -j
<Mirv> kgunn: Saviq: is U8 team mostly interested in Qt 5.6 also for 17.04, as the snap comes from there, and mostly smoke testing the archive version? I'm wondering since I'm preparing Qt 5.7.1 for zesty.
<Mirv> kgunn: Saviq: FYI there's also Qt 5.6.2 brewing at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2072/+packages , feel free to start testing as early as you can and also consider how it affects snap efforts as it'd suddnely change the overlay to a new minor version - should be compatible though but just in case.
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, only thing I know that we're looking forwards to new Qt for is UI scaling, but that got a rehaul in 5.9 again so 5.7 isn't really interesting in that sense either
<Saviq> @unity: is there anything else we're "waiting" for WRT Qt versions in Ubuntu/overlay ↑↑?
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah, I mostly mean that Qt 5.6 based U8 is the "product" so to speak, even though also normal archive version is in archives
<Mirv> so me landing Qt 5.7.1 is less risky than me landing 5.6.2 and you'd also be interested in testing 5.6.2 more thoroughly
<Saviq> Mirv, the snap is actually built from 16.04
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+snap/unity8-session-silo
<Saviq> so that one is "product" the most
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, that's what I meant, xenial+overlay, and the 5.6.2 PPA targets replacing overlay's 5.6.1 with 5.6.2
<Mirv> so 5.6.2 landing is kind of more important than zesty's 5.7.1, as long as 5.7.1 smoketests fine, would be my interpretation.
<Mirv> anyway 5.7.1 should be the first to land too
<Saviq> Mirv, correct
<dmj_s76> andyrock: Hey, would it be possible to get the merge for hidpi scaling merged soon?
<andyrock> dmj_s76: hey
<andyrock> it's up to Trevinho
<andyrock> we had the xmas break
<dmj_s76> This would be really nice to have in time for 16.04.2
<andyrock> he has to prepare the silo
<dmj_s76> andyrock: Yeah, I was out last week too.  Hope you all had good holidays.
<andyrock> I'll talk with Trevinho about it
<dmj_s76> thanks
<attente> does anyone know why the webbrowser app crashes under u8? i've seen this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1573762 but it's pretty old
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1573762 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) " Ubuntu 16.04 LTS - webbrowser-app does not launch" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-05
<Mirv> hello from Unity 8 running on Qt 5.7.1
<Mirv> hello from Plasma running on Qt 5.7.1
<tsdgeos> Mirv: hello
<dmj_s76> Trevinho: Have you had a chance to check out the hidpi patch?
<mterry> mzanetti: do you know how to best reproduce the CI build env?  I'm trying to reproduce a failure I see in CI but not locally.  And don't want round-trips of an hour while I debug it
<mterry> (or anyone really -- Saviq?)
<Saviq> mterry, it's doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild really
<Saviq> on a trusty host
<mterry> Hmm, I'm using pbuilder, but maybe sbuild env is subtly different...
<Saviq> isn't pbuilder... like... ancient? :P
<Saviq> mterry, the two/three shell scripts here is all that happens to prepare the build env https://git.launchpad.net/jenkaas-jobs/tree/jenkaas_jobs/yaml/prepare
<Saviq> then, the actual build https://git.launchpad.net/jenkaas-jobs/tree/jenkaas_jobs/yaml/build
<mterry> Saviq: pbuilder is still spry as a teenager!
<mterry> but you're right, I think sbuild is the future
<mterry> I just have been slow to give up my muscle memory
<Saviq> as soon as it gets support for lxd, that is
<Saviq> chroots are so 90's
<mterry> :)
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-06
<profetik> Anyone there ?
<profetik> If so, out of all the non coding volunteer opportunities for ubuntu , what would be the biggest need in making ubuntu better ??
<duflu> profetik: I believe we have wiki pages answering that question.
<duflu> Let me find it...
<duflu> profetik:  https://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/    and   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<profetik> Yes these are all great ways. I'm interested in opinions regarding 80/20, out of all the ways listed, what would be the most impactful.
<profetik> To be more specific
<profetik> What would be the most impacting aspects towards the goal of consumer adoption on phone or desktop
<duflu> profetik: I found (when I was just a community volunteer) that herding cats (managing and deduplicating bug reports) was most useful noncoding thing I did (and still do). Because without good deduplication people experiencing a bug will fail to communicate with the people able to fix a bug
<duflu> Eliminating duplicates and setting bugs to the correct projects. Without those, fixes don't eventuate
<profetik> Tell me
<profetik> If more bug are being reported. Would t that be easier to parse through ?
<profetik> More of the same
<profetik> I mean.
<profetik> I think I'm missing something.
<duflu> I mean not logging new bugs, but looking at existing bugs and ensuring they have detailed information (if not, request more from the user) and are logged in exactly the correct project (often not so the project maintainer never knows about the bug)
<duflu> Unity8, Mir and Ubuntu in general all have the problem of bug reports getting created faster than they are resolved. So it's a serious problem
<profetik> Ah.
<profetik> I see thanks.
<duflu> If the bug reports are higher quality then they are more likely to get resolved
<profetik> Would this fall under the category of q/a?
<duflu> No, it's just bug management
<profetik> Ok. I guess I should be able to find YouTube vids or docs to become a master cat herder I mean bug deduplicater, yes?
<profetik> Or would you be willing to do a hands on crash course ?
<profetik> :
<profetik> :D via skype or hangout
<black_pixel> omg! NO!
<black_pixel> let duflu code mir stuff! :D
<profetik> Worth a shot.
<black_pixel> profetik: you can just use unity8 and report bugs
<black_pixel> unity8/mir/snaps
<profetik> Black pixel would you agree that bug management is one of if not the best in giving back without coding ?
<black_pixel> there is a unity8 session and a unity8 snap session that you can test if you like
<profetik> Cool.  And better tested on a real install as suppose to virtual machine yes?
<black_pixel> right
<profetik> Been using ubuntu on and off since 2009 and now that I'm done w my MBA , looking to give back
<black_pixel> hehe, better find something that you actually like
<black_pixel> or you'll get tired/bored very fast
<black_pixel> i actually like unity8/mir and i am actually using the unity8 session :d
<black_pixel> and no i'm not crazy :D
<black_pixel> it's quite usable
<black_pixel> i'm using it right now on desktop
<profetik> Nice! I remember trying it one session and it was bonkers but that was a while ago. I've been dying to get a phone w convergence. Do you use U8 on a phone too?
<profetik> I was thinking about getting a nexus 5
<black_pixel> phones/tablet/desktop D:
<black_pixel> i think nexus 5 has the best ubuntu port
<profetik> Good to know.
<black_pixel> profetik:  https://devices.ubports.com/#/hammerhead
<black_pixel> except for bluetooth everything seems to work
<profetik> I wanted to buy one off eBay thinking I can find one w it preinstalled but didn't see one. I don't want to bother w unlocking and installing.
<black_pixel> scroll down, it says how to install
<black_pixel> looks pretty easy
<profetik> Omg Bluetooth doesn't work? Sheesh. So you have to buy adapter and plug in USB keyboard ? Lol
<profetik> I saw I just wanted bother w it.
<duflu> hammerhead (while great hardware) is not supported by Canonical's own software releases (it's third party). Try mako (Nexus 4) or others mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-14
<profetik> Part of my soul would die if marks vision of convergence didn't work.
<profetik> I just assume the 4 was underpowered.
<black_pixel> dufu the ports are not that bad :D my MX4 for ex feels a bit more laggy than fairphone2 with ubport
<duflu> Actually it's still one of the best thanks to a great kernel
<profetik> I'll take a look
<black_pixel> mx4 ubuntu edition
<duflu> black_pixel: Non-technical users would be safer and happier with official supported devices :)
<black_pixel> yep :D
<profetik> I'm in the us though.
<black_pixel> dufu have you tried xenial on M10? https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu/frieza_arm64/
<black_pixel> i see there are new images from the last time i briked the tablet lol
<black_pixel> 102 should boot
<black_pixel> and nothing after that until maybe 115
<black_pixel> better wait for 116 to be safe
<black_pixel> "safe"
<duflu> black_pixel, while I own many devices, an M10 is not one of them
<duflu> Although it would sometimes help, I'm plenty busy enough without one
<black_pixel> i imagine :D
<profetik> Hi testing unity 8 on mir and can't get beyond the tutorial screen "long swipe from the left edge to open the today scope"
<profetik> I admit using ubuntu mate 16.04, and installed it from there via command line
<mterry> profetix: what device?
<profetix> @mterry
<profetix> sorry for the delay
<profetix> dell laptop
<profetix> non-touch screen
<profetix> inspiron n5110
<profetix> ubuntu mate 16.04
<profetix> kern. 4.4
<profetix> It's this bug
<profetix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8-preview-lxc/+bug/1526061
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1526061 in Unity8 Desktop Preview in LXC "Can't click to "swipe from left" in unity8 tutorial" [Undecided,Expired]
<mterry> profetix: that screen hint is only supposed to trigger if unity8 thinks it is on a tablet/phone.  :-/
<profetix> ruh-oh
<profetix> def not on tab.
<profetix> And because I can't get beyond that "tutorial screen", can't report bug from within.
<profetix> Cant call up term
<mterry> profetix: try this to avoid the screen: gdbus call --system --dest org.freedesktop.Accounts --object-path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 --method org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.unity.AccountsService DemoEdgesCompleted '<["left", "left-long", "top", "right"]>'
<mterry> Where you replace User1000 with UserXXX for your user id
<mterry> profetix: not a great fix
<mterry> But might let you move on
<profetix> so where would i go to change that in my mate desktop session?
<mterry> profetix: oh right this is inside some lxc session?  i'm not super familiar with those, but I think you can log into the lxc instance with some terminal command
<profetix> interestingly enough, the login menu for changing to unity 8 says "Unity8-Mir" with no indication of lxc
<profetix> would installing ubuntu 7, then trying to get into 8 help it read that it is a desktop?
<profetix> once i log in, im greeted with another login (which confirms that it thinks its a tablet).
#ubuntu-unity 2017-01-08
<profetek> Greetings, so whats the biggest challenge in getting bluetooth to work on Nexus 5 ?
